# EL CLÍTORIS es un órgano sensorial para detectar el momento de eyaculación del macho. Lo tienen todas las hembras de todas las especies de mamíferos



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

El orgasmo es un acto fisiológico que inventaron nuestro antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos con la expulsión del semen y de esa manera que no se lo llevase el agua. El semen como todo el mundo sabe son células reproductoras igual que el óvulo.
En cada fecundación se repite el momento en el dos bacterias se encontraron y en vez de comer una a la otra la fundió consigo dando inicio a LUCA, el antepasado de todos los seres vivos pluricelulares.

Qué es la vida , que somos, que es la fecundación y el orgasmo del macho y de la hembra . (last universal common ancestor) LUCA





















*el clítoris es un receptor sensorial
todas las hembras tienen clítoris , no sólo las humanas , las ballenas, las vacas, las lobas, las gorilas , las cerdas , las osas perezosas... todas tienen clítoris*
el coito es un acto fisiológico como masticar la comida . y el clítoris hace la función táctil de la lengua, que detecta de forma mecánica si el bolo alimenticio está ya suficientemente masticado para ser deglutido. De hecho hasta puede detectar una diminuta espina si es que estuvieses comiendo pescado .

De la misma manera que sólo comes aquella comida que te apetece y que no te resulta desagradable y eso te da placer,
el coito sólo da placer si es deseado y esa es la clave.

Nuestras antepasadas ( y la mujeres actuales de cualquier otra parte del mundo ) al no tener anticonceptivos se embarazaban siempre en cada ciclo cuya duración es de unos 3 años , por lo tanto sólo estaban fértiles un corto período de tiempo después de terminar la lactancia del bebé , puesto que inhibe la ovulación. Y era en ese momento de máxima promiscuidad , cuando era copulada por varios machos de la tribu .

El sexo fecundador en los humanos es al margen de las vinculaciones de pareja . La extrema violencia de los machos capaces de matar con un palo o una piedra convirtió el sexo en una actividad compartida y orgiástica precisamente para evitar conflictos y calmar los celos.
Los gorila por ejemplo aunque compiten por las hembras luchando , ellos no saben agarrar palos ni piedras por lo tanto no se matan , es posible que se hayan extinguido todas las especies de humanos excepto la actual por las luchas entre machos .

Con ese panorama , las hembras tuvieron que encontrar mecanismos para elegir al mejor macho posible como padre de sus crías , impidiendo, como otras hembras promiscuas , que los machos no deseables las llegasen a fecundar.

El coito en sí mismo es un acto anticonceptivo , busca limpiar el semen del anterior y depositar el propio en en interior del útero de la hembra, de ahí la forma del glande. El tamaño del pene está relacionado con el tamaño de las nalgas y lo largo que es el canal vaginal . Pretende dificultar que el pene llegue a lo más profundo para que el semen pueda ser desalojado fácilmente por el siguiente.

Y es ahí donde aparece la función del clítoris . Cuando llega el macho deseado , *el clítoris percibe la intensidad de los movimientos de la cópula , para " intuir " cuando llega el momento de la eyaculación . En ese momento el cerebro provoca unos cambios en el tracto reproductivo que favorece la disposición para recibir y procesar los espermatozoides y al mismo tiempo la dilatación del cuello uterino para que se acoplen el útero y la uretra . El óvulo que estaba esperando el momento, es empujado hacia el encuentro con el semen a través de convulsiones internas
y es lo que se llama ORGASMO . Que hemos heredado de nuestros antepasados los peces precisamente para sincronizar el momento y el semen no se lo lleve la corriente.*


los sexólogos incapaces de pensar por su cuenta, reciben la formación antropocéntrica oficial y que es errónea . suponiendo que el coito humano es frente a frente. Ese acto frontal es para facilitar la limpieza del canal vaginal , pero no para fecundar.

En este escaner , se puede apreciar claramente que están desacoplados el glande y el útero. Pero sí encajan perfectamente como piezas de un puzle si el coito es desde atrás como tiene que ser.

Como es el cerebro el que activa la orden del orgasmo en relación al ritmo de la cópula , en el sexo entre hombres también se sincroniza , porque la parte del cerebro que regula la actividad sexual y todas sus pulsiones , es femenina.




'British Medical Journal': Este scanner de un coito con calentón es el artículo más visto de la historia de la revista científica - Periodista Digital

Así se ve el sexo desde una máquina de Resonancia Magnética - Cultura Inquieta








¿Cuál es el animal con el pene más grande y en qué posición se encuentra el hombre?

El milagro de los patos y los penes: su órgano viril crece ante la competencia


























La hembra humana que está contigo, espera ser fecundada . Toda su naturaleza le urge para ser madre y de forma instintiva pone todo su empeño para conseguirlo . Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que la gente usa anticonceptivos con tanta ligereza y que le ha perdido el respeto al sexo . Por eso le están pasando sucesos mentales a tantas mujeres por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad.

A veces olvidamos que nuestro pequeño trozo de mundo que corresponde a la civilización llamada feminista , es una irrelevancia comparado con los 4 mil millones de mujeres que viven en el planeta y los muchos miles de millones de nuestras antepasadas que fueron normales.

Por dimensionar la conducta de algunas mujeres occidentales en el total del planeta, hay más de 200 millones de mujeres a las que se les ha extirpado el clítoris que son muchísimas más que las que optan por una estéril promiscuidad.



El satisfyer a examen: pros y contras según una sexóloga

quien fabricó este aparato no entiende el mecanismo ni la función del clítoris ni sus consecuencias fisiológicas ni mentales . Al ser algo antinatural puede desencadenar procesos metabólicos y bioquímicos que perjudiquen la salud física y mental de las mujeres .
no sólo la adicción a la dopamina fácil generada por este aparato satánico , sino embarazos psicológicos con la consiguiente depresión similar a la que sentiría una madre al morir su hijo.
no olvidemos que clítoris tienen todas las hembras , desde ballenas hasta ratas y por lo tanto tiene una razón de existir. El placer que sentimos al comer es algo mental, no es masticar y deglutir la comida, sino que nuestra mente nos recompensa por hacer un esfuerzo para sobrevivir , que es despedazar trozos biológicos para machacarlos e introducirlos en nuestro cuerpo. Las personas anoréxicas al tener un desarreglo bioquímico no sienten placer al comer y por lo tanto cada bocado es un esfuerzo que le provoca nauseas .
el clítoris es un órgano sensorial para detectar la velocidad , el ritmo y la profundidad de la penetración y saber con certeza instintiva cuando el macho llega al orgasmo
el macho , sea humano o lobo, o ratón, no es quien para controlar sus movimientos , al igual que masticar son mecánicos , y llegando al momento del orgasmo el cuerpo va solo y ahí es cuando el clítoris provoca las contracciones del útero para empujar al óvulo de donde está hacia la zona de fecundación
dicho lo cual, la mujer no sólo puede ser una drogodependiente como quien juega al póker o las tragaperras, sino que altera los procesos naturales relacionados con la recompensa química . La clave está en distinguir el placer de la felicidad, que no sólo no son lo mismo sino que son lo contrario . Si el placer diese felicidad, las putas serían felices.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (8 Sep 2020)

supongo que para que la relación sexual no sea algo desagradable y pueda crear predisposición en la hembra a ella. si no recompensara con algún tipo de estímulo la penetración, las relaciones sexuales no existirían.

el orgasmo femenino sí que es innecesario del todo. es absurdo y yo no me preocupo nunca de satisfacer a una mujer hasta esos niveles. el orgasmo está para liberar el semen, ellas sólo tienen que recibirlo porque son un sexo pasivo.

yo he estado con chicas que me decían "no me corro nunca, pero tú fóllame porque me lo paso bien". Pues dicho y hecho.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

PELMAFROST dijo:


> supongo que para que la relación sexual no sea algo desagradable y pueda crear predisposición en la hembra a ella. si no recompensara con algún tipo de estímulo la penetración, las relaciones sexuales no existirían.
> 
> el orgasmo femenino sí que es innecesario del todo. es absurdo y yo no me preocupo nunca de satisfacer a una mujer hasta esos niveles. el orgasmo está para liberar el semen, ellas sólo tienen que recibirlo porque son un sexo pasivo.
> 
> yo he estado con chicas que me decían "no me corro nunca, pero tú fóllame porque me lo paso bien". Pues dicho y hecho.



la chica lo que estaba verbalizando sin ella saberlo , es que todavía no había encontrado al padre de sus hijos y simplemente estaba pasando el rato


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

porque no te lo has leído . El acto de introducir un pene por un agujero , no siempre tiene una finalidad fecundadora y actualmente menos .

Sexo como pasatiempo
sexo como proveedor de dopamina ( como el alcohol , tabaco y otras drogas )
Sexo para aplacar estados de ánimo violentos
Sexo de mantenimiento de parejas
Sexo fisiológico
Sexo exploratorio
Sexo recompensador por si mismo
Sexo ocupacional
Sexo tranquilizador
Sexo comercial
Sexo de status

es probable que la hembra humana , considerando la tremenda dificultad que era criar a un bebé en el pasado ( más que ahora todavía ) intentase engañar a varios machos haciéndoles creer que eran el padre de la criatura.

Todos los animales se aparean.
El coito consiste en extraer el semen del anterior. por eso el pene humano tiene esa forma.
Es un proceso que lleva su tiempo y la mujer instintivamente debe colaborar facilitando la extracción .


El deseo es la anticipación o el recuerdo del placer. 

El placer es sólo un chute bioquímico que sólo ocurre dentro de la cabeza del individuo .

Entiende que por ejemplo un gay no tocaría a esa chica ni que se ofreciese con las patas abiertas , más bien huiría corriendo.
Es la misma chica, cambia la mente. 


Deseamos porque le ponemos mucha imaginación para adornar un impulso animal. Un mecanismo fisiológico como masticar la comida y cuya duración en condiciones naturales - no parafílicas , es de 3 minutos. 

La invasión del cuerpo de la hembra y hurgar en sus entrañas , tiene como función extraer el semen del anterior y depositar el propio lo más cerca posible de la entrada del útero , para dificultar al siguiente la extracción. 

EL ORGASMO, y esta es la clave , sucede cuando la hembra desea que ese macho y no otro , sea el padre de las crías . 

Este calambrazo eléctrico en el cerebro lo heredamos de nuestros antepasados los peces ( que no tienen pene , ni introducen nada ) cuya finalidad es sincronizar la puesta de los óvulos , con el esperma y no se perdiese en el agua . 

De la misma manera que ese shock expulsa el semen con fuerza, dentro del útero de la hembra también suceden convulsiones para empujar el óvulo hacia la entrada y facilitar el encuentro con el semen que llega disparado .

ALARGAMOS DE FORMA INNECESARIA EL COITO , para justificar el enorme esfuerzo, energía e ilusión que depositamos en algo que al final es demasiado breve, que nos desgana y que enseguida empieza la cuenta atrás como un chute de cualquier otra droga. 

Es algo así como masticar chicle , no sirve para nada , para engañar a la mente. 


MUY IMPORTANTE : Las mujeres españolas actuales , al no tener hijos , ovulan todos los meses , por lo tanto están en celo REAL todos los meses .
El deseo en las hembras , es una alarma del cuerpo para forzarlas a que sean madres y por eso la naturaleza es tan insistente si hubo algún problema en la fecundación , pero eso no ocurría en nuestras antepasadas. 

SIEMPRE QUEDABAN EMBARAZADAS , puesto que cuando por fin ovulaba , todos los hombres ( que ella aceptaba ) copulaban con ella . 

Es importante resaltar que el sexo en nuestras antepasadas era tan irrelevante como rascar la espalda unos a otros o quitarse piojos y pulgas. 

Tenía más valor la comida . Compartir la escasa comida vinculaba mucho más a las personas . 

Para que se entienda es la vinculación que tenemos con nuestra familia o mascotas , que les tenemos cariño y tenemos sensación de pertenencia aunque no haya sexo , claro . 

Lo que hizo sobrevivir al homo sapiens fue desvincular el coito del concepto de pareja , como puede suceder en los pájaros y tantas especies que se emparejan de por vida. 

Nos emparejamos y nos vinculamos fuertemente en lo que se llama amor , porque es imprescindible para el cuidado de las crías puesto que nacen muy desvalidas y tanto la cría como la madre necesitan ser constantemente atendidas y alimentadas .

Dicho de otra manera , somos hijos de aquellos machos que cuidaban de su hembra. Aquellos machos que preñaban y se iban , sus crías se morían y por lo tanto sus genes desaparecían.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

Desvinculado el sexo de su función natural y reproductiva se convierte en una droga. Básicamente es el " deseo " que siente un cocainómano por el polvo blanco . El deseo es el recuerdo del placer y puede que si las primeras experiencias de esa persona fuesen en su infancia, hubiese quedado fijado en su mente el objeto del deseo .


este cerdo semental de una granja , ha aprendido que obtiene placer con el aparato que le han puesto para extraer su semen.
Técnicamente es su parafilia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

el matrimonio es una sagrada forma de celibato.

Nunca se le ha dado importancia al sexo, de hecho es la primera vez que sucede tal cosa y sólo en occidente.
Es un ataque de ingeniería social para drogar a las personas como se hizo con el opio en China.
Los mismos satánicos que promocionan el succionador de clítoris son los que destruyen las familias e incentivan el aborto.

Recuerda que Enrique VIII , por tener sexo con Ana Bolena todo lo que sucedió. Encarceló a la hija de los reyes católicos , su legítima esposa , y para justificar y legalizar algo que era anatema , tuvo la osadía de crear su propia iglesia e inventar el divorcio.

Luego los Ingleses colonizaron norteamérica y ahora los norteamericanos colonizaron Europa .

Toda esta chaladura de la promiscuidad , las múltiples parejas , juntas o una detrás de otra, vivir sin estar casados , el amancebamiento era un delito y estaba muy rechazado socialmente , las madres solteras tenían hijos " ilegítimos " ¡ fuera de la ley !!!! el adulterio tenía penas de cárcel , incluso se justificaba el asesinato del amante ( crímenes pasionales )

Los divorcios oficiales que son increíblemente numerosos no son nada comparados con los no oficiales puesto que se puede convivir sin estar casados y no consta en estadísticas.

Toda esta DESREGULARIZACIÓN de algo tan esencial para estructurar la sociedad , sin embargo esos mismos que la promovieron , regularon hasta el extremo las relaciones laborales .

Básicamente convivir sin estar casado es como ahora trabajar sin contrato.
Una infidelidad es como traicionar a tu empresa.
el jefe ha pasado a ocupar el lugar del marido
la mujer en vez de ser ama de casa es esclava de su jefe
en vez de hijos, produce dinero a través de los impuestos.

*la gente anhela un contrato fijo , como las mujeres de antes casarse con alguien que las mantuviese . Es la misma dependencia .*

La inmensa mayoría de la gente del pasado, hasta esta generación, no tenía jefes : el marinero, el carpintero, el labrador, el granjero, el albañil, el electricista, el médico, el mecánico , el pescadero , el boticario, el tabernero ... todos eran sus propios jefes.

PORQUE LA CLAVE ESTÁ EN QUE SI TE CONTRATO TE CONTROLO , HASTA EL MINUTO EXACTO DE FICHAR.


La gente no es consciente de su deplorable y esclava vida, porque está drogada por el sexo y otras sustancias dopantes .

Por darte una pista, todo lo que escribieron los sabios creadores de civilizaciones y religiones a lo largo de la historia , es completamente contrario a los valores actuales de la sociedad española, sólo cabe suponer que o estaban todos equivocados o algo raro pasa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

El sexo siempre fue causa de graves conflictos .

NO DESEARÁS LA MUJER DE TU PRÓJIMO, NI SU MULA , NI SU CASA , NI NADA QUE NO SEA TUYO , decía Moisés en su decálogo sagrado.

El sexo no es un juego, crea vinculaciones , provoca el deseo de repetir . Son inercias que escapan al control de la consciencia y que crean situaciones que acaban desembocando en tragedias .

Fulanito tenía su choza con su mujer Menganita y sus hijos, va de caza para mantener a su familia y por la noche duerme tranquilo en su hogar .

Menganita tiene un encuentro furtivo entre los matorrales con otro de la tribu , se emocionan y planean repetir. En la mente de Menganita sólo flota el recuerdo del placer , maquina la forma de que vuelva a suceder en una ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia incontrolable.

Menganita odia a Fulanito porque su presencia impide su placer . Fulanito los descubre y viendo peligrar su hogar , su estilo de vida y su familia , mata al vecino. Los familiares del vecino ajustician a Fulanito , los amigos del ajusticiado se vengan de los ajusticiadores y lo que era un poblado en paz y armonía acaban todos muertos.

DOSCIENTOS MILLONES DE MUJERES ACTUALMENTE SE LES HA EXTIRPADO EL CLÍTORIS.

Como curiosidad te diré que en los países donde sucede eso son los que tienen un índice de natalidad más elevado , una media de 6 hijos por mujer y donde no hay ningún muerto por coronavirus . En esos países obviamente no existe el feminismo ni se podría emitir FIRST DATES.

Ahora saca tú las conclusiones


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

el clítoris es parte de la anatomía de cualquier hembra, sea humana o de otra especie. 

Quien vea algo obsceno es algo que ocurre en su cabeza .


----------



## CANCERVERO (8 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *el clítoris es un receptor sensorial
> todas las hembras tienen clítoris , no sólo las humanas , las ballenas, las vacas, las lobas, las gorilas , las cerdas , las osas perezosas... todas tienen clítoris*
> el coito es un acto fisiológico como masticar la comida . y el clítoris hace la función táctil de la lengua, que detecta de forma mecánica si el bolo alimenticio está ya suficientemente masticado para ser deglutido. De hecho hasta puede detectar una diminuta espina si es que estuvieses comiendo pescado .
> 
> ...



¿Cristina Almeida tambien?


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿Cristina Almeida tambien?



hasta las ballenas , las hipopótamas y las puercoespinas


----------



## Xperio (8 Sep 2020)

me gusta darle de bocaítos ahí pa escuchar gemidos


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

Xperio dijo:


> me gusta darle de bocaítos ahí pa escuchar gemidos



que le guste a ella es bastante lógico , lo interesante es que te guste a tí . 

¿ es acaso la boca un órgano sexual ?


----------



## Xperio (8 Sep 2020)

no, pero me excita los gemidos que pueda causar


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

Xperio dijo:


> no, pero me excita los gemidos que pueda causar



Bueno, entiendo perfectamente la dinámica claro . En lo que quiero incidir es que el deseo , el sexo, el placer es una cuestión cerebral. 

Tu razonas un instinto ancestral que no sabes para qué es , simplemente sientes una sensación gratificante y tiendes a repetirlo. 

No quiero ser insensible, pero es una adicción o parafilia como otra cualquiera.


----------



## Xperio (8 Sep 2020)

Pues sí, pero muy graificante. Si no hay sensaciones, no hay dinámica y ojú


----------



## Xperio (8 Sep 2020)

Me pone perro tú


----------



## Merrill (8 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Como curiosidad te diré que en los países donde sucede eso son los que tienen un índice de natalidad más elevado , una media de 6 hijos por mujer y donde no hay ningún muerto por coronavirus . En esos países obviamente no existe el feminismo ni se podría emitir FIRST DATES



Hombre, como curiosidad te diré que los paises donde sucede eso son putos estercoleros donde la gente se mata a machetazos por unas zapatillas. Si la alternativa al feminismo y el first dates es vivir como un puto salvaje de la sabana africana, pues como que paso xD

Y de los allahu Akbar que también abundan por la zona como que también.

Por lo demás, muy interesante el hilo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

Merrill dijo:


> Hombre, como curiosidad te diré que los paises donde sucede eso son putos estercoleros donde la gente se mata a machetazos por unas zapatillas. Si la alternativa al feminismo y el first dates es vivir como un puto salvaje de la sabana africana, pues como que paso xD
> 
> Y de los allahu Akbar que también abundan por la zona como que también.
> 
> Por lo demás, muy interesante el hilo.



si la explosión demográfica es en África, es que les va mejor que en España. que la gente no puede ni criar a un hijo y se pasan su puta vida siendo esclavos. 

De verdad no te das cuenta de eso ? ¿ no eres consciente que los millones de abortos tendrían que contabilizarse como esperanza de vida ? 

Que una lesbifeminazi llegue a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos , es como si a una africana se le mueren los 10 que ha criado a lo largo de su vida. Es lo mismo . La africana se ha reído mucho más con sus hijos que la lesbiana con su gato


----------



## Merrill (8 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> i la explosión demográfica es en África, es que les va mejor que en España



Los paises africanos de tu mapa, donde se amputa más clitoris y hay menos covid (porque importa tres cojones si lo tienes) son el puto infierno en la tierra. Basura. Grima al cubo. ¿Les va mejor en qué sentido? Biológicamente seguro. La vida se abre paso, la civilización no necesariamente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Sep 2020)

Interesante hilo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

Merrill dijo:


> Los paises africanos de tu mapa, donde se amputa más clitoris y hay menos covid (porque importa tres cojones si lo tienes) son el puto infierno en la tierra. Basura. Grima al cubo. ¿Les va mejor en qué sentido? Biológicamente seguro. La vida se abre paso, la civilización no necesariamente.



no has entendido nada. crees que vive mejor un pingüino en el zoo de faunia que a 40 grados bajo cero . en su ecosistema natural. 

Supones que la vida es estar sentado delante de un ordenador esperando una recompensa positiva en forma de sueldo como un mono de un circo . 

No sabes lo que es la vida. Te remito a alguno de mis hilos para que abras tu mente. 

*Impronta o imprinting
Definición:* El término impronta se refiere a un tipo de aprendizaje en el que un animal joven sigue al que está presente durante un periodo crítico y corto de su vida y más tarde elige a un animal de la misma especie como compañero. Es el caso de los patitos que siguen al primer objeto que ve tras su nacimiento, normalmente este objeto de la impronta es la madre. Este tipo de aprendizaje también podría darse en el niño en determinadas etapas; sujetos criados en instituciones, que presentan de adultos problemas de socialización, podrían no haber experimentado un impronta con determinadas personas significativas.


*Se llama exogestación.* Es un proceso biológico parecido a los marsupiales en los que el bebé está íntimamente unido a su madre.
En el caso de la especie humana es mucho más intenso que en otros primates porque nacemos en estado fetal .
En ese tiempo las conexiones neuronales y la poda neuronal modulan el cerebro de una forma física , imposible de rehacer .

Los bebés humanos que nacen en las casas españolas no saben que este país está gobernado por una secta de chalados , ellos creen que han nacido de su madre que les va a cuidar y a amamantar como nuestras antepasadas durante cientos de miles de años.

SÓLO LA MADRE DEBE DAR LA TETA AL BEBÉ O EL BIBERÓN SI NO QUEDA OTRO REMEDIO.

JAMÁS EL PADRE DEBE DAR EL BIBERÓN AL BEBÉ. LOS GORILAS MACHO NO AMAMANTAN A SUS BEBÉS , LAS OTRAS HEMBRAS DEL GRUPO NO AMAMANTAN A HIJOS QUE NO SON SUYOS .


Los que tratamos con animales y los hemos criado a mano , sabemos con certeza los trastornos que ocasiona una mala impronta.
Por increíble que parezca , unos pocos días y a veces horas o minutos ,determinan para siempre el carácter, el temperamento , la conducta, el deseo sexual y la capacidad de criar a los hijos , es decir el instinto maternal .


PERO ES QUE TODO ESTO SE SABE EN LOS ZOOS Y HAY MUCHÍSIMA EXPERIENCIA CON NIÑOS DE LAS POSGUERRAS ABANDONADOS EN ORFANATOS.

*Esta generación degenerada en España y en algunos países occidentales atacados con el feminismo , que es incapaz de formar su propia familia y con tantas parafilias que ya se consideran algo normal, son consecuencia de que los padres les han dado el biberón a los hijos o que han sido abandonados en orfanatos llamados guarderías antes de los 3 años .*


la única duda es si está diseñado en los despachos para esterilizar a la población de determinados países, que además coincide que son los que más muertos por coronavirus tienen.







DIOS ES EL COMPORTAMIENTO PROGRAMADO , POR ESO SOMOS " A SU IMAGEN Y SEMEJANZA. "

El esfuerzo que han hecho los sabios desde el principio de los tiempos para contener al mono loco , ha sido la creación de las religiones.

*Somos monos, somos anfibios , somos peces, todos están contenidos en nuestro cerebro que se ha ido formando como capas de cebolla.*

La idea de dios como referente , es encauzar al comportamiento a lo que determina nuestra biología, para tener una vida sana y dichosa y poder llegar a nietos.

Aunque es la química cerebral quien indica a los animales como deben de actuar, en condiciones antinaturales todo eso se desequilibra.
Vivimos en un zoo humano , si tomamos por ejemplo los pingüinos que viven en FAUNIA, para ellos dios es su cuidador.

Les han preparado un simulacro de ecosistema , similar al que han evolucionado y les hacen creer que es el mundo real .

Aún así es completamente imposible , el sólo hecho de tener la comida siempre disponible les cambia su mente .

En los humanos , la enorme cantidad de plantas psicotrópicas y otras sustancias psicoactivas o las bebidas alcohólicas que se producen por la simple fermentación de la fruta y los cereales, provocaron que ya en tiempos de las tribus hace decenas de miles de años , el comportamiento se desviase de lo normal.

La bioquímica también es susceptible de alterarse por comportamientos antinaturales y siempre y en todos los casos, sea en animales del zoo o animales humanos , los individuos acaban mal y perjudican al grupo con su comportamiento.


El cerebro tiene módulos independientes que son como aplicaciones de un móvil.
Realmente es el programa de supervivencia, el sentido de la vida de todas las especies . Es un esquema emocional que varía muy poco sean ballenas , chimpancés, elefantes o humanos...

AHÍ VAN :

1- BUSCAR ALIMENTOS
2-SELECCIONAR AMISTADES
3-BUSCAR PAREJA
4-ATENCIÓN A LOS HIJOS
5-ESTABLECER ALIANZAS
6-IDENTIFICAR A LOS TRAMPOSOS QUE QUIEREN ENGAÑARNOS
7-DEDUCIR QUE PASA EN LA MENTE DE LO OTROS
8-PLANIFICAR VENGANZAS
9-JUZGAR MORALMENTE A LOS DEMÁS


----------



## Merrill (9 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No sabes lo que es la vida. Te remito a alguno de mis hilos para que abras tu mente.



Jajaj xD He leído tus hilos, son interesantes. ¿Conoces alguno de esos países que señalas? Yo sí. La gente que es feliz allí lo es a su manera porque se resigna y sus expectativas suelen limitarse a lo posible. Eso también puedes hacerlo en Occidente.


----------



## Larata (9 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que le guste a ella es bastante lógico , lo interesante es que te guste a tí .
> 
> ¿ es acaso la boca un órgano sexual ?



No, pero es el órgano de la curiosidad más primitivo, por eso los perros y gatos se lamen entre ellos, todos exploran con el hocico. Los bebés se lo llevan todo a la boca y nosotros la usamos para besar.


----------



## Larata (9 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si la explosión demográfica es en África, es que les va mejor que en España. que la gente no puede ni criar a un hijo y se pasan su puta vida siendo esclavos.
> 
> De verdad no te das cuenta de eso ? ¿ no eres consciente que los millones de abortos tendrían que contabilizarse como esperanza de vida ?
> 
> Que una lesbifeminazi llegue a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos , es como si a una africana se le mueren los 10 que ha criado a lo largo de su vida. Es lo mismo . La africana se ha reído mucho más con sus hijos que la lesbiana con su gato



¿Y de verdad quieres que ese tipo de seres se reproduzca?


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2020)

Merrill dijo:


> Jajaj xD He leído tus hilos, son interesantes. ¿Conoces alguno de esos países que señalas? Yo sí. La gente que es feliz allí lo es a su manera porque se resigna y sus expectativas suelen limitarse a lo posible. Eso también puedes hacerlo en Occidente.



lo que tú crees que crees , está diseñado en los despachos . 

Tu comportamiento es como el de un elefante de un circo. lo que le han enseñado forma parte de su ser. 

Si a ese elefante lo sueltas en la selva donde viven sus congéneres se muere a los pocos días. 

Si al elefante de la selva lo llevas al circo morirá igualmente , 


PERO EL LUGAR EN EL MUNDO DONDE DEBE ESTAR UN ELEFANTE PORQUE FORMA PARTE DE ÉL , ES EL ECOSISTEMA DONDE HA EVOLUCIONADO Y SU FORMA DE VIDA DEBE SER LA MISMA QUE LA DE SUS ANTEPASADOS.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2020)

Larata dijo:


> No, pero es el órgano de la curiosidad más primitivo, por eso los perros y gatos se lamen entre ellos, todos exploran con el hocico. Los bebés se lo llevan todo a la boca y nosotros la usamos para besar.



No has leído mis hilos sobre la premasticación y el beso de lengua .


----------



## Peter Steele (9 Sep 2020)

Eres un adoctrinador que utiliza éste foro para plantar tu semillita de inquisidor de la Edad Media en las mentes de quienes se dejen manipular, disfrazado de pseudocientifico, 
seguro que eres psicólogo o sociólogo, y me pregunto qué hace que gente como tú invierta tiempo en querer confundir así, 
quien hay detrás de vosotros aunque tampoco es difícil de adivinar.
Aprovechando que las cosas están como están pues podéis fácilmente reclutar soldaditos para la causa.
La vida es como es, 
la gente quiere y debe disfrutar, hombres y mujeres, 
y si no me da la gana de procrear no lo hago, 
tú no eres quién para decirme si eso está bien o no.
Eres de esos tipos que a sus hijos no les dejan ni respirar, 
les controlas todo lo que ven o escuchan y si no hacen lo que tú consideras propio de tu Edad de piedra, 
les zurras o les castigas, 
¿verdad?.
Eso suponiendo que tengas hijos porque igual ni eso.
Además se te ve el plumero poniendo tantas fotos que ni vienen a cuento y encima llamas parafilico a un forero porque dice que le gusta chupar el clítoris a su pareja.
Pues pobrecitas vuestras mujeres, porque lo que sois es una panda de gays como la copa de un pino, 
tenéis un odio tan cerval que os atreveis a justificar la ablación, 
la mutilación de niñas, 
y encima rematas diciendo que eso provoca un mejor rendimiento de la procreación, 
como si eso bastara para ser feliz.
Por eso en África se vienen todos para Europa verdad, 
porque con eso basta 
Pues nada inquisidor, 
sigue pajeandote mientras miras vídeos de mutilaciones genitales, aquí tendrás muchos fans, 
segurísimo. 
Pero otros te tenemos calado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2020)

Peter Steele dijo:


> Eres un adoctrinador que utiliza éste foro para plantar tu semillita de inquisidor de la Edad Media en las mentes de quienes se dejen manipular, disfrazado de pseudocientifico,
> seguro que eres psicólogo o sociólogo, y me pregunto qué hace que gente como tú invierta tiempo en querer confundir así,
> quien hay detrás de vosotros aunque tampoco es difícil de adivinar.
> Aprovechando que las cosas están como están pues podéis fácilmente reclutar soldaditos para la causa.
> ...



El llamado FEMINISMO , es una técnica de ingeniería social , dentro de las medidas de alienación de la población , que ya lo practicaba Mao Tse Tung en los años 50 , precisamente para esterilizar a las mujeres , mucho más eficaz que la política del hijo único.

De lo que se trata es de desligar a las mujeres de su naturaleza de hembras de la especie humana , haciéndoles creer que son otra cosa sin género y que su vagina es un agujero para el placer en vez de la parte del cuerpo por donde salen los hijos.

Toda esta chaladura de las identidades parafílicas van precisamente unidas a ese concepto. Al ser el sexo únicamente un pasatiempos para divertirse , ya desaparece la función procreadora y fecundadora, por lo tanto cualquiera puede elegir ser mujer u hombre o cualquier otra chaladura que se le ocurra con sus ambos elementos : los genitales y el sexo.


_la *alienación* es un estado *mental* que se caracteriza por la pérdida del sentimiento de la propia identidad. Es decir, la *alienación* supone la pérdida de la autoconsciencia, de la capacidad del individuo para reconocerse a sí mismo en el mundo._

La alienación es un fenómeno que suprime la personalidad, es una disposición psicológico-mental como forma de adaptación, aceptación, separación y enajenamiento (extrañamiento). Es una circunstancia a la que están sometidos aquellos que no son dueños de sí mismos y por tanto, no son responsables por sus pensamientos y acciones.

Marx consideraba que la alienación es la condición a la que está sometida la clase oprimida en las sociedades de explotación. Es la situación que vive el sujeto, que lo anula y lo hace convertirse en otra cosa diferente.

La alienación implica una escisión en el sujeto, una pérdida de la posesión de sí mismo y por consiguiente, un comportamiento contrario al propio ser



*La promiscuidad sexual , tiene la misma finalidad que las drogas ,* puesto que provoca los mismos efectos , adicción, síndrome de abstinencia y que toda la vida gire en torno a la siguiente dosis . por lo tanto lo que antes eran familias , ahora son yonkis en busca de camellos.





10 estrategias de manipulación de masas, según Chomsky

Alienación

El imperialismo. La guerra del opio

Fentanilo, la otra epidemia que avanza desde China y que no puede ser erradicada

China y su "tesoro" más siniestro: la producción descontrolada del devastador fentanilo

Cit


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2020)

La nueva era conceptúa al sexo como un divertimento y no como el acto fisiológico generador de hijos.

La mujer ya no es la hembra de la especie humana , sino un elemento productivo más , cuya característica es tener un agujero para drogarse con el sexo y que puede usar con otra persona indiferente de su sexo , o un succionador de clítoris.

Han hecho creer que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no crear una familia, un hogar o unidad reproductiva.

OJO, no una asociación temporal de un yonki con un camello con un gato o un perro , sino una familia como cualquier otra familia de cualquier otra especie . como hicieron nuestros antepasados y siguen haciendo en el mundo libre. 

POR LO TANTO , SI TÚ , NO HAS CREADO UNA FAMILIA Y NO TIENES LO MENOS 6 HIJOS COMO TUS ANTEPASADOS , EN NADA TE DIFERENCIAS DE UN GAY O UNA LESBIANA. 

¿ QUÉ MÁS TE DA POR EL AGUJERO CON EL QUE SE DROGUE LA GENTE ?

¿ EN QUÉ SE DIFERENCIAN DE TÍ ?


Esto es una familia, ahí apreciamos claramente al macho , su actitud determina lo que es.

Vemos a las hembras con los hijos .

¿ puedes tú compararte con él o sólo eres un toxicómano del sexo ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2020)

la cuestión estaría en determinar que es esto.

Simplemente indicar que las parafilias son juegos mentales . 

El deseo es el recuerdo del placer. Luego se le pueden poner todos los nombres que la imaginación proponga. 


ttp://33.media.tumblr.com/6e614b2380355cc55d9d877d0ea5199c/tumblr_noayw5gsJd1sf818zo1_500.gif


----------



## Digamelon (12 Sep 2020)

Mamarraxio, todos tus posts fallan en lo más básico: Te has creído el timo de la evolución.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2020)

Digamelon dijo:


> Mamarraxio, todos tus posts fallan en lo más básico: Te has creído el timo de la evolución.



este foro debería evolucionar para poder bloquear a subnormales que vienen a cagar a los hilos . No falla , los tontos son tontos en todo. 

La evolución está pasando delante de tus ojos. 

¿ ACASO SE PARECEN UN GALGO Y UN BULLDOG ENTRE SÍ ? 

Acaso se parecen al lobo del que provienen ?


----------



## Digamelon (12 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> este foro debería evolucionar para poder bloquear a subnormales que vienen a cagar a los hilos . No falla , los tontos son tontos en todo.
> 
> La evolución está pasando delante de tus ojos.
> 
> ...



El que se ha tragado un dogma de fe sin pestañear eres tú.

La evolución es un puto TIMO.


----------



## Digamelon (12 Sep 2020)

¿Y?


----------



## fayser (12 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por darte una pista, todo lo que escribieron los sabios creadores de civilizaciones y religiones a lo largo de la historia , es completamente contrario a los valores actuales de la sociedad española, sólo cabe suponer que o estaban todos equivocados o algo raro pasa.



Efectivamente, pensamos que todos los hombres que han pisado la Tierra durante los últimos 3.000 años estaban equivocados.

Un hombre de hace mil años no conocía la electricidad ni el teléfono, pero sí conocía de sobra lo que era una mujer, lo que era tener hijos, y lo que era una familia. Nosotros no sabemos nada nuevo que no supiera él ya, porque la familia no se la han inventado en Apple.

Lo que llevamos haciendo desde hace unos 50 años no es modernidad, es subnormalidad. Es creer que todo lo que se ha aprendido en miles de años era mentira y que nosotros somos mucho más listos.

Sólo tenemos que ver el éxito de nuestros matrimonios y de nuestra natalidad.


----------



## patroclus (12 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el matrimonio es una sagrada forma de celibato.
> 
> Nunca se le ha dado importancia al sexo, de hecho es la primera vez que sucede tal cosa y sólo en occidente.
> Es un ataque de ingeniería social para drogar a las personas como se hizo con el opio en China.
> ...



Te equivocas el matrimonio no es celibato, es la unica forma que tiene el macho de follar. Si no fuera por eso no habrían casamientos.

Convencer a una mujer para tener sexo esporádico o fijo, fuera del matrimonio, es una tarea casi imposible, salvo que seas un alfa. El resto el 95% de los machos tendrían que gastar ingentes cantidades de energia y dinero para buscar una mujer y convencerla para tener sexo.

Luego está el sexo de pago, la unica forma de que muchos follen. El sexo con prostitutas funciona hoy porque los casados están fuera de esa actividad, al menos la gran mayoría. Si pusieran a los casados, que pueden ser 15 millones en España, a que tiren de putas entonces el precio de estas subirá como todo producto que es demandado. No habría putas para todos porque ellas no tendrían necesidad de tantos clientes y muchos hombres, al subir el precio, tampoco tendrían para pagar su servicio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2020)

Ese subnormal ni siquiera es consciente que en un momento de su vida fue una minúscula " bacteria " que salió de los cojones de su padre para fundirse con un óvulo de su madre.











los humanos somos como somos porque somos fetos de monos . se llama NEOTENIA

Los humanos tienen una condición previa, su cuerpo se estructura en un estado de neotenia permanente, esa es su esencia corporal desde que nace hasta que muere; ese déficit originario hace que el sujeto humano está siempre en construcción

¿Somos los humanos "chimpancés" en un eterno estado de infancia? – Ciencia explicada





El DAMÁN, es pariente del elefante . ahí se ven sus colmillos.






https://i.pinimg.com/originals/fd/c4/79/fdc479f0f109ee3fc665d8a277014017.jpg


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2020)

patroclus dijo:


> Te equivocas el matrimonio no es celibato, es la unica forma que tiene el macho de follar. Si no fuera por eso no habrían casamientos.
> 
> Convencer a una mujer para tener sexo esporádico o fijo, fuera del matrimonio, es una tarea casi imposible, salvo que seas un alfa. El resto el 95% de los machos tendrían que gastar ingentes cantidades de energia y dinero para buscar una mujer y convencerla para tener sexo.
> 
> Luego está el sexo de pago, la unica forma de que muchos follen. El sexo con prostitutas funciona hoy porque los casados están fuera de esa actividad, al menos la gran mayoría. Si pusieran a los casados, que pueden ser 15 millones en España, a que tiren de putas entonces el precio de estas subirá como todo producto que es demandado. No habría putas para todos porque ellas no tendrían necesidad de tantos clientes y muchos hombres, al subir el precio, tampoco tendrían para pagar su servicio.



han hecho creer a los occidentales que la razón para emparejarse es follar ( una droga como cualquier otra ) en vez de construir hogares, familias numerosas como las de nuestros abuelos y antepasados, como sigue habiendo en el mundo libre. 

¿ eres consciente que en muchos matrimonios el hombre emigraba o era militar y embarcaba , o era jornalero... y no por eso dudaba de la fidelidad de la mujer ? 


la población de europa occidental está siendo atacada con agresiva técnicas de ingeniería social con el fin de que no formen familias y esterilizarlos.

Las mujeres blancas europeas , antes llamadas cristianas y ahora feministas, son sólo el 2% de la humanidad y llegarán al unísono a la menopausia en menos de 15 años.

La conquista de Europa se habrá ejecutado sin disparar ni un sólo misil .


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

el coito es la invasión violenta del pene en las vísceras de la hembra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

*el clítoris es un receptor sensorial* *como la lengua .

copular es como masticar. La lengua percibe si el bolo alimenticio está listo para deglutir.

el clítoris percibe la intensidad de los movimientos de la cópula , para " intuir " cuando llega el momento de la eyaculación en el macho por los cambios en sus vaivenes .


En ese momento el cerebro provoca unos cambios en el tracto reproductivo que favorece la disposición para recibir y procesar los espermatozoides y al mismo tiempo la dilatación del cuello uterino para que se acoplen el útero y la uretra . El óvulo que estaba esperando el momento, es empujado hacia el encuentro con el semen a través de convulsiones internas
y es lo que se llama ORGASMO . Que hemos heredado de nuestros antepasados los peces precisamente para sincronizar el momento y el semen no se lo lleve la corriente.*


----------



## Luke15 (13 Sep 2020)

Yo me pregunto por que tanto odio y envidia a las mujeres, veo a muchos de perfil loco psiquiátrico por aqui


----------



## patroclus (13 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> han hecho creer a los occidentales que la razón para emparejarse es follar ( una droga como cualquier otra ) en vez de construir hogares, familias numerosas como las de nuestros abuelos y antepasados, como sigue habiendo en el mundo libre.
> 
> ¿ eres consciente que en muchos matrimonios el hombre emigraba o era militar y embarcaba , o era jornalero... y no por eso dudaba de la fidelidad de la mujer ?
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en todo salvo lo de construir hogares. Grácias a Dios ya no se tienen tanto hijos como antes, aparte de que el Mundo esta ya bastante lleno. Hoy tener hijos es una esclavitud no una bendición. Antes, hacian falta hijos para trabajar en el campo o a las guerras. Hoy no son necesarios para nada, salvo para heredar si se deja algo.

Estamos en otros tiempos y la visión de antes ya no vale para ahora en todos los aspectos, ni vale traer hijos, ni casarse, ni vale familias. 

El camino al que vamos es a la individualidad, seres independientes y que viven solos, sin hijos, solteros o divorciados. 

Nacerán solos, viviran solos y moriran solos, hasta que sean sustituidos por otra cultura -la moronegra- y los occidentales sean un recuerdo de la que se hablará -mal- en los libros de Historia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

patroclus dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en todo salvo lo de construir hogares. Grácias a Dios ya no se tienen tanto hijos como antes, aparte de que el Mundo esta ya bastante lleno. Hoy tener hijos es una esclavitud no una bendición. Antes, hacian falta hijos para trabajar en el campo o a las guerras. Hoy no son necesarios para nada, salvo para heredar si se deja algo.
> 
> Estamos en otros tiempos y la visión de antes ya no vale para ahora en todos los aspectos, ni vale traer hijos, ni casarse, ni vale familias.
> 
> ...




Tu texto es contradictorio. 

Por un lado aciertas en el diagnóstico después de leerlo en esta foro miles de veces , pero no lo asimilas. 
Si eres consciente del genocidio de la civilización occidental ¿ por qué lo asumes como algo normal y deseable ? 
¿ no te das cuenta que es una esterilización de las mujeres y una castración de los hombres occidentales a través de la ingeniería social ? 
¿ no te das cuenta que está diseñado en los despachos de nuestros enemigos ? 


Sin duda hay mucha gente en el planeta , pero la increíble explosión demográfica no corresponde a la raza blanca sino a todas las demás . 

De los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, hay una terrible desproporción . Las mujeres blancas europeas en edad reproductiva son sólo el 2% de la humanidad , y ellas son el target del feminismo . Ellas son el objetivo a destruir . 

Esterilizando a las hembras , serán las últimas de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

Muere Hace Shere Hite, la mujer que se atrevió a hacer preguntas sobre el orgasmo hace más de 40 años


fayser dijo:


> Efectivamente, pensamos que todos los hombres que han pisado la Tierra durante los últimos 3.000 años estaban equivocados.
> 
> Un hombre de hace mil años no conocía la electricidad ni el teléfono, pero sí conocía de sobra lo que era una mujer, lo que era tener hijos, y lo que era una familia. Nosotros no sabemos nada nuevo que no supiera él ya, porque la familia no se la han inventado en Apple.
> 
> ...



De hecho no conozco a nadie que fuese capaz de escribir algo parecido a los libros de Descartes, Aristóteles o Platón. 

Por no hablar de los grandes sabios como Buda y Confucio. Ni siquiera conozco a nadie capaz de interpretarlos. 

Los españoles han sido adoctrinados en la esclavitud , han sido desposeídos de cualquier herramienta de sabiduría para que no sean conscientes de su deplorable vida y que simplemente son herramientas productivas. 

España es un país ocupado por invasores y enemigos, por lo tanto esclavizan a la población con métodos nuevos de ingeniería social para que con su esfuerzo de vida , produzcan enormes cantidades de impuestos que luego roban a través de crisis inventadas como la de las hipotecas o esto del coronavirus. 


Las 10 ideas principales de la filosofía de Lao-Tsé: el taoísmo


*6 Vida virtuosa. *Lao-Tsé establece una serie de virtudes que hemos de tener para vivir conforme al Tao, y entre ellas están: la piedad, la magnanimidad, la abnegación, la honestidad, la introspección, la inactividad y la enseñanza. También hay vicios que hemos de evitar, como por ejemplo: la violencia, la codicia, los prejuicios y la aceptación de convencionalismos, tabúes y normas sociales sin averiguar si están en consonancia con el Tao. 
*8 Libertad. *Todo lo forzado es erróneo. El ser humano ha de vivir libre, sin ataduras. Sólo de esa manera podemos vivir en armonía con el Tao y alcanzar la plenitud. Aquello que nos cuesta, que no nace de la pasión, es erróneo, según Lao-Tsé. El camino del Tao es fluido, fácil, porque está en consonancia con nuestra naturaleza. Si algo nos frena, es probable que debamos replantearnos nuestras premisas, puede que caminemos en la dirección equivocada 

todas las doctrinas desembocan en lo mismo : el determinismo biológico. 

Los humanos, los pingüinos , los guacamayos, los osos polares, los canguros , los delfines , son parte del ecosistema en donde han evolucionado durante millones de años . 

El cuerpo es hardware , la mente es software, los programas y aplicaciones que vienen de serie . 

En todas las especies hay un pequeño margen para el aprendizaje , para diferenciar situaciones cambiantes , como por ejemplo los peligros o rutas para encontrar comida y agua. Pero las bases de la conducta y por lo tanto lo que hace felices a todos los seres vivos , es comportarse como sus antepasados. 


La química cerebral , que es alterada en las personas occidentales a través de sustancias dopantes, la bioquímica , las endorfinas , existen para recompensar o castigar dependiendo si vas o no por el camino correcto. El placer y el dolor emocional es para dirigirte por el camino y las etapas de la vida.


----------



## patroclus (13 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tu texto es contradictorio.
> 
> Por un lado aciertas en el diagnóstico después de leerlo en esta foro miles de veces , pero no lo asimilas.
> Si eres consciente del genocidio de la civilización occidental ¿ por qué lo asumes como algo normal y deseable ?
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, pero no ceo sentido en que las mujeres blancas se pongan a parir como conejos. Lo deseable es tener una pirámide poblacional compensada, reducir la población de europa y que esa población se dedique a la ciencia y el que no valga a la milicia. 
En españa sobramos la mitad, hay 4 millones de parados, otros millones de trabajos innecesarios, funcionarios y prejubilados que no sirven para tener una sociedad trabajadora y creadora, al revés son un lastre.
España con 20 millones sería más poderosa que con 46 millones. Y lo mismo pasa con europa. El número no hace la fuerza, sino la riqueza, la técnica y la fuerza de un ejército muy avanzado tecnológicamente.


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Sep 2020)

Interesante jilo del mejor etólogo del foro.
Pillo sitio.


----------



## vayaquesi (13 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nuestras antepasadas ( y la mujeres actuales de cualquier otra parte del mundo ) al no tener anticonceptivos se embarazaban siempre en cada ciclo cuya duración es de unos 3 años , por lo tanto sólo estaban fértiles un corto período de tiempo después de terminar la lactancia del bebé , puesto que inhibe la ovulación. Y era en ese momento de máxima promiscuidad , cuando era copulada por varios machos de la tribu .
> 
> El sexo fecundador en los humanos es al margen de las vinculaciones de pareja . La extrema violencia de los machos capaces de matar con un palo o una piedra convirtió el sexo en una actividad compartida y orgiástica precisamente para evitar conflictos y calmar los celos.
> Los gorila por ejemplo aunque compiten por las hembras luchando , ellos no saben agarrar palos ni piedras por lo tanto no se matan , es posible que se hayan extinguido todas las especies de humanos excepto la actual por las luchas entre machos .
> ...



El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado.....

Buen nick, seguro que muchos foreros, incluido aquí un servidor, se identifican con ese supuesto macho no deseado...


----------



## pepetemete (13 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todas las doctrinas desembocan en lo mismo : el determinismo biológico.
> 
> Los humanos, los pingüinos , los guacamayos, los osos polares, los canguros , los delfines , son parte del ecosistema en donde han evolucionado durante millones de años .
> 
> ...



Diseño y programación externa? Estamos abandonados a nuestra suerte y la máquina biológica esta suficientemente automatizada o se implementan actualizaciones a distancia?


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

TODAS LAS MUCHAS ESPECIES DE HUMANOS QUE HABITARON EL PLANETA, SE MATARON ENTRE SÍ CUANDO APRENDIERON A AGARRAR UN PALO O UNA PIEDRA. 

Esa mano que había evolucionado para agarrarse a las ramas aprendió a atizar con fuerza a un contrincante que competía por una hembra o por la comida . Todos los animales luchan incluso los insectos y los peces. Los lobos , elefantes, elefantes marinos , leones .. todos tienen rituales de sumisión que paran la agresividad , que suele ser proporcional a lo peligrosas que son las armas de que disponen. Una simple gacela tiene dos pedazo de puñales que atravesarían de lado a lado a un contrincante. Pero usan rituales para no hacerse daño. Si así fuese iría en contra de la supervivencia de su especie, y llegamos al mundo precisamente para proteger al genoma. 


¿ QUÉ PASÓ CON LOS HUMANOS ? que el palo es un arma , una herramienta que no pertenece al cuerpo , como los puños de los gorilas . que se pegan con mucha aparente ferocidad, pero no se hacen daño más allá de imponer su fortaleza y jerarquía .



Los humanos con una piedra o un palo se convirtieron en genocidas . Hasta un niño podría ser un criminal . 
Todos se extinguieron , no hubo tiempo para evolucionar y contener esa agresividad aumentada por las armas . 


TODOS EXCEPTO DOS : 

Nuestros parientes los neandertales , cuyo estilo de vida era vivir en familias aisladas , con un macho y varias hembras , muy parecido a los gorilas actuales . 

Y nuestros parientes lo negros africanos que vivían exactamente igual que las tribus actuales que todavía existen . 

El comportamiento sexual de los negros es más parecido al bonobo. Utilizan el sexo para apaciguar los ánimos y en vez de competir , desvían su agresividad hacia " el placer " . La tumefacción genital de las hembra de los primates que sólo aparece durante el momento de ovulación, se volvió permanente en los humanos , para hacer creer que estaba disponible para el coito todo el tiempo. 

ESTO ES MUY IMPORTANTE : Todas las hembras quedan preñadas en cada ciclo. Ballenas , lobas , ratas, elefantas , siempre habrá un macho o varios disponible para fecundarlas , por lo tanto una elefanta o una gorila que estará criando a su hijo varios años, sólo estará en celo al principio de cada ciclo. *Es decir una gorila 6 veces a lo largo de su vida. *Puesto que el resto del tiempo estará amamantando y eso inhibe la ovulación. 

Por lo tanto , para los machos humanos que ansiaban copular todo el tiempo, al ser un suceso tan extraordinario se mataban entre sí para conseguirlo. hasta que la hembra fue evolucionando para simular estar en celo , engañando a los machos, y así nacieron *LAS NALGAS . *

El hecho de que los machos también tengan nalgas , es porque también tenemos tetas, forman parte de nuestro cuerpo . 

Los machos , usaron sus nalgas para contener la agresividad de otros machos . Se postraban sexualmente y , al dejar de enfrentarse, lograban desviar la furia del agresor y conservaban la vida. 
*
DICHO DE OTRA MANERA , TODOS AQUELLOS MACHOS QUE SE EMPEÑARON EN LUCHAR, MURIERON Y SUS CARACTERÍSTICAS NO FUERON HEREDADAS POR LOS HIJOS QUE NO TUVIERON .*










las hinchazones sexuales de los bonobos son indicadores menos confiables de ovulación en comparación con otras especies de primates. 

Los bonobos hembras muestran una variabilidad inusual en la duración de la MSP y en el momento de la ovulación en relación con la señal de hinchazón sexual.

Estos datos son importantes para comprender la evolución de las señales sexuales, cómo influyen en las estrategias de apareamiento de machos y hembras, y cómo la disociación de las señales visuales de fecundidad del período periovulatorio puede afectar el conflicto intersexual.


* Al prolongar el período durante el cual los machos necesitarían aparearse con las hembras protectoras para determinar la paternidad, la variabilidad temporal de esta señal puede limitar los esfuerzos de los bonobos machos de proteger a su pareja.*
Se realizaron observaciones de comportamiento en trece chimpancés hembras y siete machos adultos que viven en grupo ( _Pan troglodytes_ ). Los datos de comportamiento se analizaron en función del día de los ciclos menstruales de las hembras para explorar la posible interrelación entre la hinchazón genital y el comportamiento sociosexual de las hembras chimpancés.

La conducta copulatoria se limitó casi por completo al período de inflamación genital y la aparición de inspección genital del macho a la hembra se correlacionó negativamente con los días desde el inicio de la inflamación, es decir, como el día presunto de la ovulación se acercó, la inspección genital disminuyó, mientras que la conducta copulatoria aumentó.

Además, más hembras acicalaron a sus compañeros de jaula masculinos durante la fase lútea que en la fase folicular de sus ciclos, mientras que el acicalamiento de hombre a mujer se correlacionó positivamente con el progreso del ciclo, con picos durante el inicio de la hinchazón y la menstruación.



Sexual swelling - Wikipedia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

vayaquesi dijo:


> El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado El macho no deseado.....
> 
> Buen nick, seguro que muchos foreros, incluido aquí un servidor, se identifican con ese supuesto macho no deseado...



las mujeres son las hembras de la especie humana . 

*todas las hembras de todas las especies existen para ser madres* ( excepto hormigas , abejas y algunos casos de aves y mamíferos que colaboran en la cría de las hembras alfa de una forma temporal )

LOS MACHOS NO EXISTEN PARA SER PADRES, SINO PARA COMPETIR ENTRE ELLOS , PUESTO QUE SON LOS QUE CON SU SUPERVIVENCIA INDICAN SI ES NECESARIO EVOLUCIONAR LA ESPECIE. 


Sólo serán padres aquellos que hayan sobrevivido .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las mujeres son las hembras de la especie humana .
> 
> *todas las hembras de todas las especies existen para ser madres* ( excepto hormigas , abejas y algunos casos de aves y mamíferos que colaboran en la cría de las hembras alfa de una forma temporal )
> 
> ...



chorradas no puedes aplicar leyes absurdas de la naturaleza a la especie humana...somos la unica especie que puede transmitir conocimientos a traves del tiempo ..ninguna otra especie mas puede


----------



## vayaquesi (13 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las mujeres son las hembras de la especie humana .
> 
> *todas las hembras de todas las especies existen para ser madres* ( excepto hormigas , abejas y algunos casos de aves y mamíferos que colaboran en la cría de las hembras alfa de una forma temporal )
> 
> ...



No has dado ni una, ni con las hormigas, ni con las abejas, ni con los mamíferos....


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

patroclus dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, pero no ceo sentido en que las mujeres blancas se pongan a parir como conejos. Lo deseable es tener una pirámide poblacional compensada, reducir la población de europa y que esa población se dedique a la ciencia y el que no valga a la milicia.
> En españa sobramos la mitad, hay 4 millones de parados, otros millones de trabajos innecesarios, funcionarios y prejubilados que no sirven para tener una sociedad trabajadora y creadora, al revés son un lastre.
> España con 20 millones sería más poderosa que con 46 millones. Y lo mismo pasa con europa. El número no hace la fuerza, sino la riqueza, la técnica y la fuerza de un ejército muy avanzado tecnológicamente.



A los españoles les han aislado del resto de la humanidad haciéndoles creer que sobran. 

Grito a todas horas que España está siendo atacada por agresivas técnicas de ingeniería social y psicología de masas para que acepten ser exterminados. y que los políticos que nos gobiernan son sicarios genocidas de ese poder supranacional que busca el solar de España para ocuparlo con lo suyos. 

Precisamente tu comentario es la idea que inculcan a los españoles y sobre todo a las españolas que son el target para esterilizarlas . 
De los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, los españoles ( los europeos occidentales ) son los únicos que se dirigen a un suicidio voluntario .* La mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad

Tú no tienes ni puta idea de lo que la sobrepoblación. ¿ eres consciente de que existes gracias a tus antepasados ? que un hilo genético te une a familias de hace 1000 años , 10.000 años , 100.000 años ... y que ninguna de esas madres tenía el sueldo asegurado ? 

Toda esta gente vive al día, no se sienten pobres , a tí te han inducido unas creencias irracionales de dependencia al sueldo como refuerzo positivo, como un animal de circo amaestrado. *

Para que te sientas inseguro y mantengas una actitud dependiente como un adolescente durante la vida adulta. 

La madurez sólo llega con la paternidad y la maternidad, eso provoca cambios en el cerebro, como en cualquier otra especie que llena de energía a los padres para buscarse la vida , proteger a sus hijos y construir un hogar. 

A los españoles se les mantiene constantemente en la primera etapa del ciclo de la vida, que es la búsqueda de pareja y la cópula . 

*Básicamente es como si a una pareja de loros cada vez que anidan y ponen los huevos alguien se los rompe. 






*


*




*


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

vayaquesi dijo:


> No has dado ni una, ni con las hormigas, ni con las abejas, ni con los mamíferos....



ilústreme , atrofiado


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> chorradas no puedes aplicar leyes absurdas de la naturaleza a la especie humana...somos la unica especie que puede transmitir conocimientos a traves del tiempo ..ninguna otra especie mas puede



no te atribuyas los logros de la civilización . Un robot con un móvil en el cerebro , si no es ahora , será en pocos años , mucho más inteligente que tú y todos como tú reunidos en manojos. 

Entiende que si eres el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes , de nada te ha servido todos " tus conocimientos " , ¿ qué has inventado tú ? 

El sitio destinado a tus descendientes lo ocuparán los hijos de alguien que no es tan listo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no te atribuyas los logros de la civilización . Un robot con un móvil en el cerebro , si no es ahora , será en pocos años , mucho más inteligente que tú y todos como tú reunidos en manojos.
> 
> Entiende que si eres el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes , de nada te ha servido todos " tus conocimientos " , ¿ qué has inventado tú ?
> 
> El sitio destinado a tus descendientes lo ocuparán los hijos de alguien que no es tan listo.



chorradas y mas chorradas,,,ni de coña haremos nunca una inteligencia artificial


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> chorradas y mas chorradas,,,ni de coña haremos nunca una inteligencia artificial



debería enviar al ignore al momento tan pronto detecto un troll . No falla. 

Siempre los mismos subnormales diciendo subnormalidades. Al ignore ya.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> debería enviar al ignore al momento tan pronto detecto un troll . No falla.
> 
> Siempre los mismos subnormales diciendo subnormalidades. Al ignore ya.



todos los intentos han sido fallidos...pero por suuerte DOMINAMOS el mundo de la naturaleza gracias a que sabemos hablar y escribir.y transmitir,,


----------



## patroclus (13 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A los españoles les han aislado del resto de la humanidad haciéndoles creer que sobran.
> 
> Grito a todas horas que España está siendo atacada por agresivas técnicas de ingeniería social y psicología de masas para que acepten ser exterminados. y que los políticos que nos gobiernan son sicarios genocidas de ese poder supranacional que busca el solar de España para ocuparlo con lo suyos.
> 
> ...



Ah, si? y tu con cuantos hijos has contribuido para traer hijos blancos al mundo?. 

Espero que por lo menos 6 o 7.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

patroclus dijo:


> Ah, si? y tu con cuantos hijos has contribuido para traer hijos blancos al mundo?.
> 
> Espero que por lo menos 6 o 7.



¿ qué te hace suponer que yo me haya librado de la castración ? 

Ser consciente de la propia situación es un avance.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

somos híbridos de neandertales . todo lo que nos diferencia de los negros es de neandertal. Es muy perspicaz tu comentario . Los machos neandertales lucían una enorme barba y melena como los leones , que era además muestra de su estatus . como la cola del pavo real . a más barba mejor cuidada, más hembras disponibles. Los gorilas tienen un pelaje impecable y brillante , se pasan gran parte del tiempo acicalándose unos a otros. pero si hay un primate que pueda demostrar esta evidencia es el gelada .

como se puede apreciar en este macho gelada, no tiene ni una greña ni está sucio. Entendamos que las especies de humanos , por ancestrales que sean fueron todos más inteligentes que los geladas actuales. LA EVOLUCIÓN NO ES ALGO LINEAL. Han desaparecido las otras especies de humanos porque los machos se mataron entre sí cuando aprendieron a usar los palos y las piedras como armas, con la mano que había evolucionado para agarrarse a las ramas .


como los geladas se pasan gran parte del tiempo sentados , desplazaron al pecho la señal visual del celo , y de paso la señal de apaciguamiento . 

Viene a ser como el escote y el pintalabios de las mujeres. 


C


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

no hace falta ser muy listo para entender que no había tijeras ni navajas de afeitar. 

LO NORMAL ES TENER BARBA , Lo antinatural es afeitarse.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

*EL LLAMADO MATRIMONIO ES UN ESTADO DE CELIBATO .*

La especie humana , no puede sustraerse a sus impulsos naturales como cualquier otra especie . Son etapas de la vida , ciclos que están programados con sus tiempos y sus pautas . 

¿ qué se puede aislar a unos elefantes en un recinto del zoo impidiendo que se comporten de forma natural ? vale , pero esos pobres animales están en una cárcel de la misma manera que los humanos vivimos en un zoo. 

El matrimonio no es más que la protección jurídica de un estado natural de vinculación entre una pareja con el fin de criar a los hijos. 
Al igual que otras especies , el deseo de fecundar es incesante en la primera etapa y luego la mente cambia para atender al irremediable suceso que era la llegada de los hijos. 


LA AUSENCIA DE HIJOS PROVOCA UN ESTADO DE CELO PERMANENTE PORQUE EL IMPULSO NATURAL ES LA CRIANZA DE LOS HIJOS . 

*El deseo sexual es el impulso para fecundar , sea en humanos, en ballenas o ratones .*

Es más importante de lo que parece para el equilibrio mental, sobre todo de las mujeres .

Hasta este momento distópico todas nuestras antepasadas estuvieron permanentemente ocupadas con sus hijos , por eso existimos.

entendamos que es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que se esteriliza a las mujeres , sobre todo las españolas y occidentales. Inevitablemente al ser algo tan antinatural tiene que tener unos efectos en la conducta por mucho que quieran hacer creer que no . 


Los diferentes constructos sexuales , son una hiper exageración de las señales sexuales que excitan a la parte del cerebro ancestral. 

De alguna forma pretenden despertar el deseo como las feromonas de una hembra en celo, pero en vez del olfato como en los lobos, en los primates ese estado de ansiedad por el sexo , se despierta a través de la mirada. 








No deja de ser sorprendente que metan en el mismo constructo, llamado LGTB, a los hombres que se hipermasculinizan con los hombres que se hiperfeminizan . En ambos casos son disfraces para intentar seducir lo máximo posible , al estar en un estado de celo permanente. 

Todo esto que está pasando está diseñado en despachos enemigos , la gente se comporta como indican desde el poder , de la misma manera que se usan o no las mascarillas. 

*Ambas cosas están relacionadas, el estado de celo permanente y la esterilidad funcional . Puesto que si la naturaleza sigue su curso , como pasaría en una gorila, una vez que queda embarazada , la hembra pierde interés por el sexo y los machos por copularla. *

Un gorila macho alfa , al igual que un ciervo o un hombre casado , sólo se obsesiona por el sexo cuando toca. El resto del tiempo está a otra cosa . 
Las civilizaciones se han construido precisamente inhibiendo las señales que despiertan el deseo, de ahí el burka en la prolífica sociedad musulmana. Estar permanentemente en celo enloquece , esteriliza y mata. 

Nuestro pariente el gorila , que está más próximo a los neandertales que el bonobo, tiene un pene de 3 centímetros , puesto que compite por las hembras con sus puños. 

Recuerden que nuestros antepasados encontraron la fórmula de competir durante el coito , soportando o aceptando la promiscuidad de la hembra . Algo así como los bukakes actuales. 

Dicho de otra manera , una cosa es el momento puntual del celo de la hembra y su actividad promiscua en esa etapa de fecundación y otra los vínculos emocionales con la pareja por lo menos durante la duración del ciclo de unos 3 años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, el cortisol, que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas ..


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

De los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, sólo una pequeña proporción, están siendo adoctrinados en el llamado feminismo , una secta satánica que lo que pretenden es

*FEMINIZAR A LOS HOMBRES
MASCULINIZAR A LAS MUJERES .*


En ambos casos lo que buscan es desvincular su identidad con su naturaleza.

es decir la mujer es la hembra de la especie humana y por lo tanto la madre de los hijos

el hombre es el macho y por lo tanto el encargado de buscar recursos y proteger el hogar.


EN EL RESTO DEL PLANETA SIGUEN SIENDO NORMALES Y PROLÍFICOS , POR ESO SUS DESCENDIENTES OCUPARÁN EL LUGAR QUE PERTENECERÍA A LOS HIJOS DE LOS EUROPEOS QUE ESTÁN SIENDO CASTRADOS


----------



## Vikingo2016 (14 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> porque no te lo has leído . El acto de introducir un pene por un agujero , no siempre tiene una finalidad fecundadora y actualmente menos .
> 
> Sexo como pasatiempo
> sexo como proveedor de dopamina ( como el alcohol , tabaco y otras drogas )
> ...



Si hay que quitarle el semen a la española media, hace falta un extractor industrial.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Si hay que quitarle el semen a la española media, hace falta un extractor industrial.



El invento que ha transformado a occidente y le lleva a destrucción han sido los anticonceptivos. 

Son un veneno satánico contrario a la naturaleza humana . Al mantener a la población en un estado de celo permanente por no seguir los ciclos naturales , les convierte en adictos al sexo , técnicamente LOS ANTICONCEPTIVOS SON LA BOMBA GAY . 

Hasta esta generación degenerada, las parejas se casaban jóvenes antes de los 25 años, con el primer novio, vírgenes y tenían su primer hijo a los 9 meses . Era precisamente ese estado lo que llenaba de energía y madurez a los hombres y las mujeres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

Todo lo que nos diferencia de los negros es de neandertal .

A estas alturas ya todo el mundo sabe que los blancos somos híbridos de ambas especies , los neandertales y los negros.

Nuestros antepasados europeos su estilo de vida era mucho más parecido a los gorilas , a diferencia de los negros que es como los bonobos.

Los neandertales vivían en grupos familiares aislados, como los gorilas , con un macho alfa con varias hembras y protegía con su fuerza su territorio y su familia.

Los bonobos viven en grupos numerosos y utilizan el sexo de forma promiscua para relajar tensiones, sin crear lazos estrechos de pareja, familias o núcleos reproductivos como los gorilas.

Los bosquimanos , ahí siguen exactamente igual que hace más de cincuenta mil años.

Se ha comprobado genéticamente que son la raza más alejada de cualquier otro grupo, por lo tanto son el origen de todas las razas, en su cara puedes ver a los negros, a los blancos y los chinos.

DESTACA QUE NO TIENEN BARBA, por lo tanto la barba y el pelo lacio y pelirrojo, el pelo por el cuerpo, la fortaleza y musculatura, el tipo de inteligencia y el color de piel lo heredamos de los neandertales.

La extinción de los neandertales , al igual que pasará ahora otra vez , no se debió a la lucha entre ambas especies , sino a la enorme fecundidad y capacidad para criar a los hijos de los negros. Los gorilas están en vías de extinción precisamente por tener pocos hijos.

Cuando dos especies compiten por el mismo medio, al final prevalece la que tiene más hijos.


----------



## Maradono (14 Sep 2020)

Muy interesantes tus aportaciones, Ataraxio.
Entonces los neandertales tenian más CI que nosotros? Más que Einstein?


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

Maradono dijo:


> Muy interesantes tus aportaciones, Ataraxio.
> Entonces los neandertales tenian más CI que nosotros? Más que Einstein?



Bueno, el común de las personas no son einstein . La mayoría de la gente aprende a hacer su trabajo simplón , mecánico y rutinario y se pone el piloto automático. 

La mayoría de las profesiones que podrá reemplazar la inteligencia artificial o la robótica , casi todas, aclaran que el intelecto humano no es su capacidad de ser cajera de supermercado o piloto de avión . 

La inteligencia todavía está por definir. ¿ es inteligente Amancio Ortega con sólo estudios primarios ? ¿ es inteligente un ingeniero que ha sacado buenas notas en la carrera pero está parado en la casa de sus padres en su habitación de adolescente ? 

Sé que es difícil de entender la abstracción pero nos diferenciamos muy poco de la inteligencia animal . No sólo de delfines , chimpancés, guacamayos ... cualquier animal como jabalíes , ratas , lobos tienen una inteligencia extraordinaria, no podrían sobrevivir y reproducirse si no fuese así en un ecosistema lleno de peligros y depredadores. 

De hecho hay muchos humanos contemporáneos , que aparte de drogarse , no serían capaces de criar a unos hijos y alimentarse por su cuenta. 

¿ por qué la gente cree que los animales son tontos y dan trompicones sin ton ni son ? la mayoría de los animales que viven en cautividad están locos.
han enloquecido por que su forma de vida es muy diferente a lo que tienen programado en su comportamiento que lucha por salir . Les ha tocado un mundo raro y actúan de forma rara. 

Los animales que habiendo vivido libres son capturados , enloquecen . De la misma manera que si a un humano lo raptasen unos extraterrestres y lo llevasen prisionero a su planeta. o por ejemplo un soldado de Asad que fuese capturado por el estado islámico y sabiendo como decapitan , está con el alma en vilo pensando cuando le llegará la hora. 

Es muy difícil conectar las diferentes dimensiones donde vive cada especie. Excepto en casos de simbiosis , muy extraños como los pájaros que parasitan a los búfalos , la mayoría de las especies viven en su burbuja. Las otras especies o son presa, o depredadores o compiten por el mismo ecosistema , por lo tanto enemigos. 

Yo llevo toda la vida desde niño investigando la comunicación animal . No son necesarias las palabras sino una sincronización " telepática " en el que el animal y la persona piensen lo mismo sobre la misma situación emocional . 

El lenguaje articulado es una innovación muy reciente en la especie humana , de hecho no sirve para nada. Olvidamos todo lo que nos dicen , sólo recordamos como nos hacen sentir. Puede que recuerdes esto , si es que lo lees, durante unos minutos si es que te ha interesado, pero dentro de 3 días no te acordarás de nada. 

para entender la inteligencia animal HAY QUE ESCUCHARLES . Los humanos los ven desde una superioridad antropocéntrica y soberbia , dando por hecho que son retrasados mentales , o cosas , como dijo en su día Descartes. 

A los animales se les domina, se les somete, se les asusta . No conozco a ningún humano que ladre o mueva la cola , son los animales los que se esfuerzan en entender a los humanos. 

*NO COMUNICA EL QUE MEJOR HABLA, SINO EL QUE MEJOR ESCUCHA. *

Los animales y las personas interpretan mucho mejor la comunicación no verbal a través de los gestos de la cara, las inflexiones del lenguaje que no tienen nada que ver con las palabras. 

La percepción del mundo y de la realidad puede ser diferente incluso para una pareja . Los constantes desacuerdos y discusiones son una muestra de ello. Los valores de una mujer musulmana que lleva burka y tiene 6 hijos, son diferentes a los de una feminista lesbiana con un gato , o alguien de ideologías diferentes en España. El mundo es el mismo , lo que es diferente es el mundo interior de cada uno .


*POR LO TANTO, los neandertales eran igual de inteligentes que los humanos actuales

NO ES MÁS INTELIGENTE UN LOBO O UN GORILA ACTUAL , QUE LOS DE HACE 50 MIL AÑOS . *

La confusión reside, en que la gente , en su enorme vanidad se atribuye los logros de la civilización. que por otra parte son muy recientes. 

Pero esa misma civilización también la está viviendo mi perro y no tiene ningún mérito ni ha contribuido en nada.


----------



## patroclus (14 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué te hace suponer que yo me haya librado de la castración ?
> 
> Ser consciente de la propia situación es un avance.



O sea que proclamas que las mujeres blancas traigan muchos hijos para no quedar atrás en número con otras razas y que los hombres blancos aporten su tiempo y dinero para la crianza de esos hijos. Pero tu lo quieres ver como un espectador declarándote ideólogo y no practicante de tus palabras.

Como era eso, haz lo que digo pero no lo que yo hago.

Es muy facil decir que se traigan hijos, pero a la hora de pagar las facturas hay menos machos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

los humanos han desarrollado un pseudocoño ( la nalgas ) para apaciguar a otros machos violentos. Y en vez de enfrentarse cara a cara , se postraban en actitud sexual y paraban la agresión
Sólo hemos sobrevivido nosotros. el resto de las especies de humanos se extinguieron porque los machos se mataron entre sí al aprender a usar los palos y las piedras. 

el sexo desvía la agresividad algo así " en vez de matarme , viólame "

las hembras humanas usaron ese truco de ofrecer el sexo a cambio de recursos o protección desde hace cientos de miles de años
la diferencia entre una llamada prostituta y una pareja , es que la pareja ofrece su sexo en exclusividad a un sólo macho a cambio de sus recursos , alimento y protección.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Sep 2020)

*
la hembra retiene el óvulo, hasta que llega el macho que ella desea.

" la eyaculación es la expulsión de las células reproductivas del macho para el encuentro del óvulo, el orgasmo es la expulsión del óvulo para el encuentro del semen "*


el error en todas las facetas de la ciencia es el mismo que en tiempos de Darwin : *un antropocentrismo absoluto que ciega a los científicos.*


- todas las hembras de todos los mamíferos tienen clítoris.

- Todas las hembras que copulan con el macho que desean tienen orgasmos.

- Todas las hembras son copuladas por otros machos que ellas no desean, incluido la pareja que le ha tocado o el macho alfa que puede que no desee.


Hay que distinguir en dos extremos muy opuestos :
- el coito que conduce a la reproducción , que es un hecho excepcional muy extraordinario una vez cada 4 años,

- del sexo que no conduce la fecundación y que es igual que rascarse la espalda o buscar piojos.


En ese breve periodo de muy pocos días que es el momento de fertilidad de la hembra humana, o del gorila o de una ballena, o de una elefanta, o de una loba.... sucede que el óvulo está lo suficiente maduro para ser fecundado, esperando en el útero que llegue el macho deseado.


en otras especies como el ciervo y León ,los machos luchan entre ellos para fecundar a la hembra y el pene no tiene glande y el coito es instantáneo que dura un segundo. en la especie humana, se sabe precisamente por la forma del pene, y el movimiento de vaivén del coito , se entiende que la hembra era muy promiscua y se dejaba penetrar por todos los machos para evitar peleas , y era dentro de la vagina de la hembra dónde estaba la competencia del semen.


La única especie de humanos que ha sobrevivido fue aquella que no luchó por aparearse con la hembra, todas las demás se han extinguido porque los machos en el momento que pudieron agarrar un palo, se convirtieron en genocidas. A diferencia de los gorilas que tienen rituales de lucha y no se matan.


*El deseo !!!!* Esa es la cuestión.

*EL DESEO, es el ansia de ser fecundada por determinado macho y no por ningún otro. *

De la misma manera que el hambre es el ansia para ingerir comida y nutrirse. 

Quedar preñada es un acto de enorme responsabilidad, implica que la hembra dedicará varios años de su vida al cuidado de esa cría, así que es una inversión que debe planificar buscando al mejor semental posible de entre todos para que sea el padre de su cría. 
Lo que nosotros interpretamos como belleza , es deseo, es atracción sexual porque se sabe que un aspecto MÁS ATRACTIVO , tiene una relación directa con una mejor genética . De la misma manera que la cola de un pavo real o las características del dimorfismo sexual en cualquier otra especie incluidos los insectos. 

Es el deseo de las adolescentes por Justin Bieber o los futbolistas , no sólo su belleza , también su éxito social. 

No hay un Justin Bieber para cada una , pero si imaginamos una tribu, si podrían ser fecundadas por él y después que el hijo lo mantuviese otro , al que la hembra engaña haciéndole creer que es el padre del hijo . Recordemos que superada esa etapa crítica de fecundación que dura sólo una semana , el resto del tiempo cualquier actividad sexual de mantenimiento no tiene la menor repercusión en la reproducción y por lo tanto en la evolución de la especie. Es un simple pasatiempos , una forma de drogarse o de mantener vinculada a la pareja . un refuerzo positivo a cambio de su protección y ayuda en la crianza de los hijos. 

Actualmente gracias a los análisis genéticos ya tan baratos, se ha descubierto que hay muchos hijos que no son de sus padres , pero lo más sorprendente es que muchas crías de loros que destacan por vivir en pareja toda su vida, genéticamente son de otros machos . 

El siguiente error es suponer que el coito humano es de frente, y es ahí cuando se hacen un lío. Parece mentira que nadie se dé cuenta. 

en la resonancia ya marco el punto exacto que queda un hueco y ningún científico se da cuenta de ese error. Desde atrás el pene encaja perfectamente con la entrada del útero. Y es en el orgasmo del hombre, cuando empuja con fuerza el pene hasta el fondo para encajar la salida de la uretra con la entrada del útero. Y es en ese momento cuando salen disparados los chorros de semen. Y la hembra convulsiona , y de la misma manera que nuestras antepasadas las hembras de los peces expulsaban los huevos , la hembra humana exprime el útero empujando al óvulo a la entrada, para facilitar el encuentro con el semen. ESE ES EL ORGASMO Y ESA ES SU RAZÓN DE SER Y NO OTRA. 
Junto a la eyaculación y expulsión del semen, el orgasmo suele durar entre 3 y 10 segundos. En las mujeres tienen lugar una serie de *contracciones rítmicas en la vagina, el útero, los músculos pélvicos .* El orgasmo puede prolongarse hasta los 20 segundos. el tiempo necesario para que el óvulo se desplace.

EL ORGASMO LO INVENTARON NUESTROS ANTEPASADOS LOS PECES PARA SINCRONIZAR LA EYACULACIÓN CON LA PUESTA DE LOS HUEVOS Y NO SE LA LLEVASE EL AGUA. 

cae de cajón que si se desparramase por el canal vaginal, es mucho más difícil que se fecunde la hembra y mucho más fácil que el siguiente retire el semen, que para eso es el coito. recuerda que es un acto de retirar el semen del anterior


El clítoris es para sincronizar justo ese momento del orgasmo, el clítoris, que es un órgano sensorial y táctil , deduce por los movimientos del pene cuando ha llegado ese momento, porque son convulsiones rítmicas e involuntarias. Entonces la hembra o el gay pone el culo más respingón para que la conexión sea lo más profunda posible . Todo esto es instintivo y cerebral . los orgasmos de los homosexuales pasivos son orgasmos femeninos , y lo que no saben los científicos es que se sincroniza en el 100% de las veces cuando hay deseo.

*Es muy interesante como en el coito homosexual , anal, suelen sincronizar la eyaculación*, porque el que actúa como pasivo activa la parte del cerebro femenina. y a través de la manipulación simula en el pene el ritmo del coito engañando al cerebro como si el pene realmente fuese un clítoris. 

Igualmente las lesbianas , donde la que simula la parte activa imagina ( engaña al cerebro ) que su clítoris es un pene, y si hay deseo y han sincronizado bien el ritmo , igualmente se produce un orgasmo simultáneo. 
*
La clave está en el ritmo y el compás.* Aunque el coito se inicie de una forma voluntaria, llega un momento que la voluntad desaparece toma el mando nuestro cerebro ancestral de ahí los gemidos anteriores al lenguaje articulado . Y precisamente en pequeños cambios de ritmo impulsivos y descontrolados cuando el clítoris decide que ha llegado el momento del orgasmo porque se acerca la eyaculación. 

Por eso la música provoca placer por que son los mismo tiempos y activa la misma parte del cerebro. 

nuestra mente percibe el ritmo y los compases como un coito . 

Y es que es el cerebro el principal órgano sexual. La oxitocina es una hormona que actúa como neurotransmisor en el *cerebro y responsable de todos esos fenómenos metabólicos. El hecho de que algunas drogas provoquen placer es porque esas sustancias fabricadas por las plantas, casualmente encajan en los receptores vinculados al orgasmo .*

las canciones tienen un ritmo de 0.12 que son los movimientos del coito , el baile es una simulación de lo mismo y por eso duran 3 minutos con final f

La Glándula Pineal: un placer más grande que el sexo. Como llegar al nirvana a través de la música . Una increíble sensación de vértigo y relax mental


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Sep 2020)

Si inicias una relación de pareja pero no tienes hijos , no maduras. 

Tu cerebro permanece en una etapa de dependencia emocional BEBÉ / MADRE . 

Es una trampa de la naturaleza para vincular a los individuos activando de nuevo las estructuras neuronales formadas en la etapa de lactancia y dependencia del bebé. Un bebé llora porque necesita a la madre , igual que un enamorado despechado . La ansiedad de los enamorados cuando no tienen a la vista a su pareja es la misma de los bebés cuando no ven a su madre. 

Si después de la etapa de fecundación, que es sólo la primera parte de un largo ciclo reproductivo , nace el bebé ( como es lo normal en cualquier especie animal ) la mente cambia y se llena de energía e impulso para conseguir recursos para mantener a la madre y al hijo. 

La bomba gay consiste en hacer creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es el sexo y no tener bebés uno detrás de otro cada tres o cuatro años. Consiguen el exterminio de la población y que permanezcan en una etapa de adicción al sexo que como todas las drogas destruye a la personas y al conjunto de la sociedad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2020)

virgen hablando de chorradas


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Sep 2020)

momento orgásmico de la fecundación de los huevos de nuestros antepasados los anfibios. Fíjense como se ponen de acuerdo para juntar ambos orificios , que con el tiempo se convirtieron en la salida de la uretra y la entrada del útero. 

Aunque el apareamiento ya es fuera del agua, siguen sincronizándose para que los huevos vayan saliendo al tiempo que el semen es expulsado. 
No tienen pene, no tienen clítoris, su sincronización es mental . y es ahí en ese resorte que todavía conservamos en la glándula pineal del cerebro, lo que activa el orgasmo . 

El pene surge con nuestros antepasados los reptiles , cuando la fecundación se hace interna y ya no son necesarios tantos huevos. 
Entendamos que la mayoría de los huevos de las ranas y los peces no llegarán a convertirse en individuos que lleguen a edad reproductiva porque serán depredados o morirán por falta de protección de los padres . Posteriormente los reptiles , los dinosaurios, ya hacían nidos y se ocupaban de sus crías.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Sep 2020)

En las especies donde los machos luchan entre ellos, el vencedor se queda con las hembras y el coito dura medio segundo, es como una inyección. 
( Leones, gorilas , ciervos, búfalos ... ) 

en este interesante vídeo , podemos además entender el concepto que tienen del sexo la inmensa mayoría de los habitantes del planeta y el que tenían generaciones pasadas . Es un trámite para engendrar hijos . De hecho el placer siempre estuvo mal visto por lo adictivo que podría llegar a ser, para que se entienda es como el rechazo a pincharse heroína o permitir que los niños accedan al sexo . Actualmente hay en el mundo doscientos millones de mujeres a las que se les ha hecho la ablación , y miles de millones de personas que les parece bien . 

Sin duda que esa pareja de cabras si les dejasen tranquilos y pudiesen olisquearse y seducirse , llegarían al coito sin forzarlos , pero ellos no entienden el concepto o les da pudor. prefieren convertir un acto de placer y deseo en otro de sometimiento y dolor en un claro reflejo de lo que son sus relaciones personales .


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Sep 2020)

Es muy fácil . Así fue desde que el mundo es mundo porque son las etapas naturales de la vida :

Una vez que el adolescente macho, sea elefante , o gorila o humano son expulsados de su grupo familiar ( para evitar la endogamia y la competencia por el territorio y los recursos ) se junta con otros de su misma edad y tienen un período de madurez y experiencias en la vida . Los elefantes vagabundean midiendo su fortaleza con otros miembros de su grupo y soñando con que llegue el día que puedan acceder a las hembras .

NO TODOS LOS MACHOS ESTÁN DESTINADOS A SER PADRES , SÓLO LOS MÁS APTOS Y MÁS FUERTES. Los machos existen para competir entre ellos y son los que determinan la evolución de la especie.

Sin embargo todas las hembras sí están destinadas a ser madres. es un hecho biológico que le da sentido a su existencia, sino serían machos.

¿ entendemos este concepto ? De no ser así , es como comprar un coche para tenerlo tirado en el garaje .


las mujeres son las hembras de la especie humana . Su capacidad de gestar la nueva generación es lo que determina su existencia. Las vaginas son así para que salgan bebés cabezones , no para que entre penes enormes como si fuese el agujero de la vena de un yonki .

LUEGO DE UNOS AÑOS DE CRECIMIENTO Y EXPERIENCIA EN LA VIDA , el adolescente ya es un hombre maduro de unos 20 años que ya ha averiguado su estatus , su fortaleza al medirse con otros como él , y eso le capacita para ser reconocido en los nuevos poblados a los que llega diferentes al que nació , y elegir entre las adolescentes vírgenes de 15 años que están esperando a un hombre como él .

*Y es ahí donde reside la diferencia de edad que se mantiene a lo largo de la vida .*

Nuestro comportamiento programado y el dimorfismo sexual de los humanos indica que somos una especie polígama . Es decir, que un macho alfa , va incorporando a nuevas adolescentes vírgenes a su núcleo familiar . Una media de 4 o 5 a lo largo de la vida , que tampoco es tan larga.

*Entendamos que la vida consiste en ciclos reproductivos criando bebés, uno detrás de otro cada 4 años , las hembras humanas tienen en África una media de 6 hijos , igual que las gorilas que tienen una larga vida.*

las nuevas hembras son bien recibidas porque son una ayuda al hogar , de alguna manera es como incorporar una nueva secretaria a la oficina que ayude a la jefa . EL DIVORCIO ES ALGO ANTINATURAL E INCONCEBIBLE , HASTA EL PUNTO QUE EL MATRIMONIO CONSISTE EN PROTEGER DESDE LAS INSTITUCIONES, QUE ESA UNIÓN ES PARA SIEMPRE . ( en la salud y en la enfermedad , en la riqueza y en la pobreza hasta que la muerte os separe ) , no es una imposición , sino una simple confirmación de lo que está grabado en nuestro determinismo biológico, igual que en otras especies de animales que permanecen juntos a lo largo de su vida.

*Y es esa la razón de tantos conflictos relacionados con esta tragedia llamada divorcio :*

- por un lado las tensiones derivadas de la monogamia estallan
- por el otro la hembra alfa en vez de ser la directora de su clan, es expulsada del mismo lo que le causa un grave trauma emocional.

Recordemos que no todos los machos están destinados a ser padres ni a formar una unidad reproductiva, la mayoría morirán defendiendo el poblado de los enemigos o durantes sus expediciones de caza y asaltos a otros poblados. +

Los alfa permanecían en la retaguardia porque su supervivencia era imprescindible para el grupo y sus hijos en particular.

Algo así como una partida de ajedrez en la que las figuras principales están protegidas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Sep 2020)

es coito es muy fácil. Más fácil que masticar la comida . de hecho son dos actos fisiológicos similares .

La lengua es un órgano táctil y sensorial para detectar si el bolo alimenticio ya está listo para ser ingerido.
el glande y el clítoris son lo mismo , órganos sensoriales para detectar si ya ha llegado el momento de soltar los espermatozoides y el óvulo.
Todo lo demás son parafilias , formas de drogarse usando de una forma anormal los genitales y lo que el enfermo mental considere que lo son , como la boca , los dedos, los pies, el culo , el succionador de clítoris o una muñeca hinchable ... son jeringas cargadas de heroína.
en el minuto dos , esta pareja de escarabajos dan clases de sexo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Sep 2020)

Haciendo creer a las mujeres occidentales que el hombre es un succionador de clítoris con patas , desvinculan el sexo con su razón de ser y deconstruyen al macho para convertirlo únicamente en un objeto para su uso y disfrute. En el momento que eso ya no funciona que no tarda mucho en aparecer, la relación no tiene sentido , es como si el camello ya te vende una cocaína adulterada. 

La mujer es la hembra de la especie humana y no puede sustraerse de proceso biológicos relacionados con el acto fisiológico que es el sexo y el orgasmo . Inevitablemente si hace coincidir el orgasmo con la ovulación dará comienzo un ciclo de embarazo que se interrumpe una vez tras otra con el consiguiente trastorno emocional. Como si a un pájaro le rompes los huevos de su nido . 

Es grave . Es la primera vez que están pasando estas cosas en la historia de las civilizaciones y de la biología , y sólo en la pequeña parte de la población que corresponde a los mismos que fueron diezmados durante la segunda guerra mundial. 








Contra la deconstrucción masculina


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2020)

Lo que nos enseñan las ratas de nuestros propios orgasmos


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2020)

La especie humana evolucionó exactamente en las orillas del lago Makgadikgadi Botsuana . Nuestro origen acuático es lo que nos diferencia del resto

Entre el alma animal y el alma humana existe una continuidad evolutiva. Nuestras creencias antropocéntricas, lo son por Descartes y la tradición judía

El orgasmo es la expulsión del óvulo para el encuentro con el semen en el útero . Lo hemos heredado de nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar

EL FEMINISMO es la ideología más terrible que nunca concibió el ser humano. Es el exterminio de las mujeres y por lo tanto de las madres . Es suicida

LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, el cortisol, que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas ..

Qué es la vida , que somos, que es la fecundación y el orgasmo del macho y de la hembra . (last universal common ancestor) LUCA

¡No corras tanto! Tu esperanza de vida es de 2.000 millones de latidos del corazón . Cuanto más te oxigenes más rápido envejecerás ( telómeros )

PREMASTICACIÓN : Precursor beso de lengua. Es un ritual instintivo en el que la lengua representa el bolo alimenticio premasticado de la madre al bebé

Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva

El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi

A los 9 meses de iniciar un ciclo reproductivo, si no hay embarazo real se producirá un parto psicológico que trastornará la mente de la mujer .

Mi afición es el vuelo libre con guacamayos. Hay que criarlos a mano con una papilla especial , se sacan del nido antes de abrir los ojos ( impronta )

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...n-bebes-cabezones-que-no-les-enganen.1231508/


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2020)

La hembra humana que está contigo, espera ser fecundada . Toda su naturaleza le urge para ser madre y de forma instintiva pone todo su empeño para conseguirlo . Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que la gente usa anticonceptivos con tanta ligereza y que le ha perdido el respeto al sexo . Por eso le están pasando sucesos mentales a tantas mujeres por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad.

A veces olvidamos que nuestro pequeño trozo de mundo que corresponde a la civilización llamada feminista , es una irrelevancia comparado con los 4 mil millones de mujeres que viven en el planeta y los muchos miles de millones de nuestras antepasadas que fueron normales.

Por dimensionar la conducta de algunas mujeres occidentales en el total del planeta, hay más de 200 millones de mujeres a las que se les ha extirpado el clítoris que son muchísimas más que las que optan por una estéril promiscuidad.



El satisfyer a examen: pros y contras según una sexóloga

quien fabricó este aparato no entiende el mecanismo ni la función del clítoris ni sus consecuencias fisiológicas ni mentales . Al ser algo antinatural puede desencadenar procesos metabólicos y bioquímicos que perjudiquen la salud física y mental de las mujeres .
no sólo la adicción a la dopamina fácil generada por este aparato satánico , sino embarazos psicológicos con la consiguiente depresión similar a la que sentiría una madre al morir su hijo.
no olvidemos que clítoris tienen todas las hembras , desde ballenas hasta ratas y por lo tanto tiene una razón de existir. El placer que sentimos al comer es algo mental, no es masticar y deglutir la comida, sino que nuestra mente nos recompensa por hacer un esfuerzo para sobrevivir , que es despedazar trozos biológicos para machacarlos e introducirlos en nuestro cuerpo. Las personas anoréxicas al tener un desarreglo bioquímico no sienten placer al comer y por lo tanto cada bocado es un esfuerzo que le provoca nauseas .
el clítoris es un órgano sensorial para detectar la velocidad , el ritmo y la profundidad de la penetración y saber con certeza instintiva cuando el macho llega al orgasmo
el macho , sea humano o lobo, o ratón, no es quien para controlar sus movimientos , al igual que masticar son mecánicos , y llegando al momento del orgasmo el cuerpo va solo y ahí es cuando el clítoris provoca las contracciones del útero para empujar al óvulo de donde está hacia la zona de fecundación
dicho lo cual, la mujer no sólo puede ser una drogodependiente como quien juega al póker o las tragaperras, sino que altera los procesos naturales relacionados con la recompensa química . La clave está en distinguir el placer de la felicidad, que no sólo no son lo mismo sino que son lo contrario . Si el placer diese felicidad, las putas serían felices.


----------



## Cleonte (1 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El orgasmo es un acto fisiológico que inventaron nuestro antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos con la expulsión del semen y de esa manera que no se lo llevase el agua. El semen como todo el mundo sabe son células reproductoras igual que el óvulo.
> En cada fecundación se repite el momento en el dos bacterias se encontraron y en vez de comer una a la otra la fundió consigo dando inicio a LUCA, el antepasado de todos los seres vivos pluricelulares.
> 
> Qué es la vida , que somos, que es la fecundación y el orgasmo del macho y de la hembra . (last universal common ancestor) LUCA
> ...



Por fin un tema caliente en el foro de temas calientes. Ya era hora.


----------



## Cleonte (1 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La hembra humana que está contigo, espera ser fecundada . Toda su naturaleza le urge para ser madre y de forma instintiva pone todo su empeño para conseguirlo . Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que la gente usa anticonceptivos con tanta ligereza y que le ha perdido el respeto al sexo . Por eso le están pasando sucesos mentales a tantas mujeres por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad.
> 
> A veces olvidamos que nuestro pequeño trozo de mundo que corresponde a la civilización llamada feminista , es una irrelevancia comparado con los 4 mil millones de mujeres que viven en el planeta y los muchos miles de millones de nuestras antepasadas que fueron normales.
> 
> ...



Ahora en serio, ¿realmente crees que hay tanta adicción sexual entre las mujeres? No sé, yo tengo la sensación de que por cada mujer sexodependiente como dices debe haber como 10 o 20 hombres. ¿Existe en los animales una disparidad similar en la urgencia del deseo sexual de machos y hembras? Pienso que no, que comenzó con la desaparición del celo en los homínidos, momento decisivo que cambió la dinámica sexual y familiar para siempre.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (1 Oct 2020)

Paso del clitoris, a mi me van los culos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2020)




----------



## Cleonte (2 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La adicción al sexo es una enfermedad mental, una drogadicción que se ha impulsado en los países occidentales.
> 
> El matrimonio siempre ha sido una forma de celibato , de hecho el pudor y el sosiego era la norma . La mayoría de los matrimonios hasta esta generación ni se veían desnudos. Imaginar usar lamer los genitales o eyaculaciones en la cara , eran parafilias de manicomio.
> 
> ...



Pero es que todo esto que dices afecta casi exclusivamente a hombres. Muy pocas mujeres son adictas al sexo. Para ellas la prostitución o la pornografía son un misterio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2020)

Cleonte dijo:


> Pero es que todo esto que dices afecta casi exclusivamente a hombres. Muy pocas mujeres son adictas al sexo. Para ellas la prostitución o la pornografía son un misterio.



el sexo es el opio del pueblo occidental


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El orgasmo es un acto fisiológico que inventaron nuestro antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos con la expulsión del semen y de esa manera que no se lo llevase el agua. El semen como todo el mundo sabe son células reproductoras igual que el óvulo.
> En cada fecundación se repite el momento en el dos bacterias se encontraron y en vez de comer una a la otra la fundió consigo dando inicio a LUCA, el antepasado de todos los seres vivos pluricelulares.
> 
> Qué es la vida , que somos, que es la fecundación y el orgasmo del macho y de la hembra . (last universal common ancestor) LUCA
> ...



Lo que no veo lógico de este foro, es que algo tan elaborado e interesante tenga tan poca reacción y una frase ofensiva tenga cientos de zanx .


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2020)

miles de millones de personas actuales creen que hay vida después de la muerte . entendemos que es una creencia irracional igual que lo del coronavirus.
es una cuestión de fe
si tú no crees que haya vida después de la muerte ¿ crees acaso que son imbéciles todos los que creen lo contrario incluido el Papa ?
y los miles de millones de musulmanes que viven suponiendo que Alá les vigila ?
Intuyo que el coronavirus viene a reemplazar el papel de la religión en las nuevas sociedades
e igualmente es algo inventado para fines de control y esclavitud de la población


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (2 Oct 2020)

Querido Ataraxio. Muchas de tus elucubraciones tienen base científica y bastante imaginación. Ya sólo por ello hay que reconocerles el mérito con independencia de que sean ciertas o no. Pero mucho cuidado porque las explicaciones evolutivas son intelectualmente peligrosas entre otras razones porque son múltiples y la correcta no es necesariamente la mas lógica. La gente idealiza la evolución y cae en errores conceptuales como pensar que es perfecta o que todas las características y estructuras que genera representan una ventaja adaptativa. Puede ser que el clítoris tenga la función que dices en otras especies pero podría tener una distinta en los humanos (exaptación) o incluso el orgasmo femenino podría ser un efecto colateral sin valor alguno. No te ilusiones como Jordan Peterson con la serotonina, que en ningún sitio está escrito que tenga los mismos efectos en todas las especies.

Eso de que los hombres tengamos nalgas para apaciguar a otros machos me suena a sobreracionalización. Sí estoy de acuerdo en que el putañerío desmedido es biológicamente incompatible con la formación de parejas duraderas y por tanto con la continuidad de una sociedad compleja. Probablemente lo sea hasta tal punto en que prácticas tan salvajes como la mutilación genital han sobrevivido -lo que apunta a que tienen valor adaptativo y me siento sucio de sólo pensarlo-. Pero en ese sentido veo otra fuente de problemas de dimensión parecida en nuestra cultura moderna: la educación. A día de hoy es un chiringuito para enchufar a charos tontas en primaria y profuncisores intocables. Obligan a estudiar hasta los 16 a gente que no quiere e intentan subirlo hasta los 18. En la hunibersidad, catedráticos endiosados con 0 contribuciones a sus áreas de conocimiento se vanaglorian de convertir carreras de 4 años en infiernos de 8. En esta _sociedad del conocimiento_ vemos normal que las personas mas inteligentes e idealistas no puedan pensar en formar una familia antes de alcanzar los 30 palos (edad ideal para ser madre: 17-27), mientras que los que todos sabemos a esas alturas ya han cagado sus 4 ó 5 larvitas. Mientras, los planes son meter a mas gente dentro y que la universidad expida masters hasta para varear olivos. *DE-MEN-CIAL.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2020)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Querido Ataraxio. Muchas de tus elucubraciones tienen base científica y bastante imaginación. Ya sólo por ello hay que reconocerles el mérito con independencia de que sean ciertas o no. Pero mucho cuidado porque las explicaciones evolutivas son intelectualmente peligrosas entre otras razones porque son múltiples y la correcta no es necesariamente la mas lógica. La gente idealiza la evolución y cae en errores conceptuales como pensar que es perfecta o que todas las características y estructuras que genera representan una ventaja adaptativa. Puede ser que el clítoris tenga la función que dices en otras especies pero podría tener una distinta en los humanos (exaptación) o incluso el orgasmo femenino podría ser un efecto colateral sin valor alguno. No te ilusiones como Jordan Peterson con la serotonina, que en ningún sitio está escrito que tenga los mismos efectos en todas las especies.
> 
> Eso de que los hombres tengamos nalgas para apaciguar a otros machos me suena a sobreracionalización. Sí estoy de acuerdo en que el putañerío desmedido es biológicamente incompatible con la formación de parejas duraderas y por tanto con la continuidad de una sociedad compleja. Probablemente lo sea hasta tal punto en que prácticas tan salvajes como la mutilación genital han sobrevivido -lo que apunta a que tienen valor adaptativo y me siento sucio de sólo pensarlo-. Pero en ese sentido veo otra fuente de problemas de dimensión parecida en nuestra cultura moderna: la educación. A día de hoy es un chiringuito para enchufar a charos tontas en primaria y profuncisores intocables. Obligan a estudiar hasta los 16 a gente que no quiere e intentan subirlo hasta los 18. En la hunibersidad, catedráticos endiosados con 0 contribuciones a sus áreas de conocimiento se vanaglorian de convertir carreras de 4 años en infiernos de 8. En esta _sociedad del conocimiento_ vemos normal que las personas mas inteligentes e idealistas no puedan pensar en formar una familia antes de alcanzar los 30 palos (edad ideal para ser madre: 17-27), mientras que los que todos sabemos a esas alturas ya han cagado sus 4 ó 5 larvitas. Mientras, los planes son meter a mas gente dentro y que la universidad expida masters hasta para varear olivos. *DE-MEN-CIAL.*



interesante tu respuesta. 

Básicamente mis conjeturas parten de la idea de que somos una especie más. A no ser que tú te creas un semidios . Y por lo tanto , excepto en una leve diferencia intelectual en relación a nuestro pariente más cercano, en todo lo demás tenemos las mismas pulsiones y las mismas emociones . 

Ni los llamados animales son tan automáticos, ni los humanos son tan excepcionales, de hecho un golpe en la cabeza o un derrame cerebral , lo que nos hace humanos desaparece. El comportamiento autista por ejemplo es completamente torpe, no podrían sobrevivir en la selva como hace cualquier animal , y sin embargo siguen siendo humanos. 

Dicho lo cual, una yegua, una rata, una loba, siente igual placer en el coito porque todos estamos emparentados y seguimos las mismas etapas de la vida y los mismos procesos biológicos. 

Somos ranas, somos peces y ellos siguen dentro de lo más profundo de nuestro cerebro que es el que regula el deseo sexual y el ansia por la comida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2020)

Efectivamente Enrique VIII fue uno de los mayores criminales de la historia de la humanidad puesto que con sus acciones cambió la forma de vida de occidente y por extensión de casi todo el planeta. 
*
Su gravísimo error fue el más absoluto desprecio al sagrado vínculo del matrimonio y a su pareja.

*Para entenderlo en el mundo estrambótico que nos ha tocado vivir, es como esa gente que deja al perro abandonado en medio de la carretera y se fuga con el coche. 
*
Los vínculos de pareja son sagrados porque son el comportamiento programado*, como en cualquier otra especie que se empareja, sean cigüeñas o lobos , son un imán emocional permanente . Se sabe porque sigue siendo así en las tribus primitivas africanas, donde todo eso se vive con mucho respeto y rituales de paso, como la dote. 

¿ de verdad alguien se cree que en una tribu de nuestros antepasados se dejaban tiradas las mujeres mayores cuando aparecía una más joven ?

LO QUE DEBIÓ DE HACER EL HIJO DE PUTA DE ENRIQUE VIII , FUE INSTAURAR LA POLIGAMIA en vez de encarcelar a su legítima esposa, la hija de los reyes católicos y cortarle el pescuezo a las sucesivas amantes que tuvo ese chalado. 

La poligamia siempre fue lo normal en todas las civilizaciones , incluso en la islámica lo seguía siendo y ahora son casos excepcionales. 

No se trata de sexo , que la gente está muy obsesionada, sino de unidades reproductoras. Ese esquema natural impreso en nuestro cerebro se ha trasladado al ambiente laboral. A nadie ofende ni molesta que un jefe tenga varias secretarias , de hecho las más viejas, con más autoridad , agradecen la llegada y ayuda de las nuevas que le quitan trabajo de encima. 

El problema es despedir a la que se ha comido el marrón de los peores años y dejarla tirada, para traer una nueva que disfrute de todo el trabajo hecho. 

No lo entiendo porque de hecho vivimos en una poligamia sucesiva . y por otra parte mucha gente vive en pisos compartidos. Son impulsos que luchan por salir pero están desvirtuados, como piezas de un puzzle mal colocadas. 

LA RAZÓN DE TODAS LAS TENSIONES DE PAREJA ACTUALMENTE ES EL ENFRENTAMIENTO : EL ESTAR ENFRENTE EL UNO DEL OTRO, es decir, demasiado pendientes el uno del otro. 

Ya dijo Mahoma : 

No te cases con una mujer que te pelearás con ella
no te cases con dos porque se pelearán una contra la otra
no te cases con tres porque se pelearán dos contra una
cásate con cuatro.


----------



## Edgard (2 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el matrimonio es una sagrada forma de celibato.
> 
> Nunca se le ha dado importancia al sexo, de hecho es la primera vez que sucede tal cosa y sólo en occidente.
> Es un ataque de ingeniería social para drogar a las personas como se hizo con el opio en China.
> ...



No jodas, creí que el Divorcio lo había inventado Dios cuando lo transmitió a Moisés y después Jesús lo validó. 

Lo que no se aprenda aquí.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2020)

Todas las hembras de todas las especies están destinadas a ser madres. Excepto hormigas, abejas y algún caso raro entre aves o mamíferos que viven en comunidad , como hienas , lobos .. donde la hembra alfa es la que se reproduce y las demás ayudan en la crianza.

En el caso de los humanos , todas las hembras serían madres por la simple razón de que si son fértiles tarde o temprano alguien las iba a embarazar.

Sin embargo los machos NO ESTÁN DESTINADOS A SER PADRES sino a competir entre sí.

Los machos son los encargados de hacer evolucionar a la especie , al ser el superviviente de las luchas, el padre de la mayoría de las crías.

Por ejemplo en el caso de las abejas , cuando salen las futuras abejas reinas, miles de zánganos salen detrás , pero sólo uno será el padre de los miles de crías que tendrá esa hembra. el resto morirá sin descendencia.

Se sabe que nuestra especie es polígama por el dimorfismo sexual. Cuanto más diferentes son los machos de las hembras , más hembras tiene el macho. Por ejemplo el elefante marino . Las cigüeñas que sólo se emparejan con la misma toda su vida, son exactamente iguales los machos y las hembras .

Es posible que los blancos , híbridos de neandertales tuviésemos un modo de vida más parecido a los gorilas y los negros a los bonobos , que son más promiscuos y sexuales.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (2 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> interesante tu respuesta.
> 
> Básicamente mis conjeturas parten de la idea de que somos una especie más. A no ser que tú te creas un semidios . Y por lo tanto , excepto en una leve diferencia intelectual en relación a nuestro pariente más cercano, en todo lo demás tenemos las mismas pulsiones y las mismas emociones .



Pero esas pulsiones y emociones pueden ser modificadas por la evolución. No sólo en intensidad (por ejemplo, haciendo a un animal muy valiente o muy cobarde). También en significado, como hicieron unas cucarachas domésticas en Alemania que ante la presión evolutiva de las trampas con cebo dulce empezaron a percibir la glucosa como amarga



> Dicho lo cual, una yegua, una rata, una loba, siente igual placer en el coito porque todos estamos emparentados y seguimos las mismas etapas de la vida y los mismos procesos biológicos.



Cuidado. Nadie lo sabe con certeza y no me lanzaría a la piscina con ese tema. Los investigadores no lo han demostrado aunque es posible en ciertas especies. El sexo animal suele ser rápido e incluso violento. Los conejos tienen prisa. Los visones americanos violan a las hembras. En general el macho es el que tiene mas pinta de disfrutar/necesitar el sexo y no pocas veces recurre a la fuerza ante el desinterés, la falta de cooperación o incluso la hostilidad femenina. Estas no lo ponen fácil, como demuestra el pene de los patos -una especie de carrera armamentística de ellos para inseminar y de ellas para no ser inseminadas-. No me parece que lo disfruten mucho.







La confirmación/refutación de esto que digo podría venir del trabajo de la última aventura empresarial de Elon Musk -Neuralink- y sus cerdos con el cerebro chipeado


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2020)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Pero esas pulsiones y emociones pueden ser modificadas por la evolución. No sólo en intensidad (por ejemplo, haciendo a un animal muy valiente o muy cobarde). También en significado, como hicieron unas cucarachas domésticas en Alemania que ante la presión evolutiva de las trampas con cebo dulce empezaron a percibir la glucosa como amarga
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no digas tonterías . 

repasa el hilo y mira el vídeo de los escarabajos. 

El coito es una inyección del esperma para fecundar el óvulo. lo que pasa es que en tu delirante idea de lo que es la vida y el sexo te han hecho creer que es para drogarse. menuda tontería. el coito humano es un acto mecánico para extraer el semen del anterior por eso el glande tiene esa forma. 

Si la hembra humana no fuese promiscua, el pene del hombre sería como el del ciervo y la cópula duraría un segundo. 

Los penes más extraños del reino animal.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (3 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no digas tonterías .
> 
> repasa el hilo y mira el vídeo de los escarabajos.
> 
> El coito es una inyección del esperma para fecundar el óvulo. lo que pasa es que en tu delirante idea de lo que es la vida y el sexo te han hecho creer que es para drogarse. menuda tontería. el coito humano es un acto mecánico para extraer el semen del anterior por eso el glande tiene esa forma.



No sé a cuento de qué viene lo de "delirante" ni de que el sexo es una droga. Lo único que discuto es la afirmación de que todas las hembras animales tengan orgasmos y disfruten del coito. Las humanas sí, pero los científicos creen que son únicas en ese sentido. Incluso si no fuera el caso y se documentasen orgasmos femeninos en otras especies sólo enmendaría tus argumentos, no creo que los refutase.



> Si la hembra humana no fuese promiscua, el pene del hombre sería como el del ciervo y la cópula duraría un segundo.
> 
> Los penes más extraños del reino animal.



La promiscuidad de la hembra humana no la discuto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2020)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> No sé a cuento de qué viene lo de "delirante" ni de que el sexo es una droga. Lo único que discuto es la afirmación de que todas las hembras animales tengan orgasmos y disfruten del coito. Las humanas sí, pero los científicos creen que son únicas en ese sentido. Incluso si no fuera el caso y se documentasen orgasmos femeninos en otras especies sólo enmendaría tus argumentos, no creo que los refutase.
> 
> 
> 
> La promiscuidad de la hembra humana no la discuto.



pero cómo puedes decir tantas tonterías ?? 

de verdad no has leído nada de lo anterior ?


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (3 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero cómo puedes decir tantas tonterías ??
> 
> de verdad no has leído nada de lo anterior ?



Las "tonterías" que digo son las que dicen los científicos.

Why do women have orgasms?
Are we the only species with females that experience orgasm?
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/jez.b.22690

Si crees que sabes mas que ellos puedes mandarles un correo con tus ideas. No te cortes


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2020)

Cuando una pareja es estable , el cortejo ya no es importante, no es necesario reconquistar a la pareja cada día.

Quizás alguna muestra de confianza pero no todo el despliegue del principio.

El cortejo significa sincronizar las mentes para preparase para una larga etapa que es el ciclo reproductivo.

Las hembras se juegan mucho en el proceso , aunque ahora existan los anticonceptivos , es una novedad que se enfrenta a cientos de miles de años de comportamiento programado.

Lo que busca la hembra es la seguridad del que va a ser padre de la cría estará ahí durante todo ese tiempo , sobre todo en las etapas más dependientes del final del embarazo y lactancia.

Dicho de otra manera , todos aquellos machos que abandonaban a sus hembras , sus crías morían y ese comportamiento desaparecía.
Somos descendientes de machos que cuidaban de sus hembras y sus hijos.

LA POLIGAMIA , no significa ir fecundando sin ton ni son. Esos son los ciervos cuyas crías no necesitan del padre para sobrevivir.

La poligamia humana es la construcción de una unidad reproductiva incorporando nuevas hembras a ese hogar o familia , pero en ningún caso expulsando ni a mujeres ni a hijos hasta que se emancipan de forma natural al poderse alimentar por ellos mismos .

No hay roles de subyugación de la hembra inferior al macho , son bobadas inventadas por el feminismo para destruir la sociedad, simplemente la mujer, que inexorablemente va unido a ser la hembra de la especie humana, su rol le hacía ser más dependiente y por lo tanto concentrar sus energías en parir , criar a los hijos y atender el hogar que no es poco.

Las personas son individuos , unos más listos que otros , la mayoría pasamos por la vida sin hacer nada destacable, muy pocos son excepcionales , por lo tanto no es necesario impedir que las mujeres sean madres , cuando eso es fundamental para la supervivencia , con el fin de que ocupen un lugar que quizás podría hacer un hombre. Es decir, da igual ser cajera de supermercado que cajero de supermercado.

Lo que faltan en España son madres, que parados hay millones. Al impedir que los hombres accedan a un puesto de trabajo que está ocupado por una mujer en edad reproductiva, matan a dos pájaros de un tiro. Castran a los dos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2020)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> No sé a cuento de qué viene lo de "delirante" ni de que el sexo es una droga. Lo único que discuto es la afirmación de que todas las hembras animales tengan orgasmos y disfruten del coito. Las humanas sí, pero los científicos creen que son únicas en ese sentido. Incluso si no fuera el caso y se documentasen orgasmos femeninos en otras especies sólo enmendaría tus argumentos, no creo que los refutase.
> 
> 
> 
> La promiscuidad de la hembra humana no la discuto.



¿ pero cómo no van a disfrutar del coito las hembras de cualquier especie !!!!!!!!! qué tontería. acaso crees que son vasijas que penetran los machos sin más ? 

el orgasmo en los humanos está muy diluido comparado con el de los peces. si hubieses leído algo de lo expuesto ya sabrías a estas alturas en qué consiste. 

Ni te imaginas como le palpita el clítoris a una yegua, que es más visible que otras hembras. 

Las convulsiones internas son procesos biológicos para acercar el óvulo a la entrada del útero. 

Los científicos repiten las tonterías y ocurrencia que alguien dijo antes que ellos , como en el tiempo de Darwin


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Oct 2020)

El sexo , al igual que la comida no debería estar presente todo el tiempo en la mente de una persona normal , entraría en la definición de adicto y por lo tanto con una constante adicción y síndrome de abstinencia y su vida giraría en torno a la comida o al siguiente chute de sexo. 

Dicho lo cual, la diferencia de tamaño de los penes en una raza, tiene una relación directa con la profundidad de las vagina , el tamaño de las nalgas y la promiscuidad de las hembras humanas . Es decir las negras con nalgas prominentes ejercen un efecto de anticonceptivo, para que los penes cortos no lleguen a encajar con la entrada del útero. Cae de cajón que los penes largos , lastiman a las hembras blancas , puesto que golpearían con demasiada violencia las vísceras más allá de donde está previsto en el tamaño del canal vaginal. 

El clítoris de la hembra humana quedó un poco deslocalizado , al girar la vagina hacia delante, al evolucionar a la posición bípeda. 







El problema de las especies es que el deseo nace a través de las feromonas del celo y en el caso de algunos primates por señales visuales de la vagina tumefacta e hinchada , que indica que la hembra está ovulando. No es cierto que los bonobos se apareen todo el tiempo sino que las hembras en celo de los bonobos, permiten que todos los machos copulen con ellas , que es algo muy diferente, pero si una hembra no está en celo no tiene ningún interés para los machos .

la hembra humana descubrió que simulando estar en celo , podría ejercer un dominio sobre el macho , ofreciéndole " ser el padre de la cría " a cambio de recursos y protección, La estrategia de las hembras humanas es engañar al máximo número posible de machos para que todos crean " que son el padre de la futura cría " y se desate en su mente un mecanismo ancestral de vinculación, protección y ayuda , algo que todavía permanece en la actualidad . 

Básicamente " las novias " necesitan ser recompensadas constantemente para que su deseo permanezca . 









'British Medical Journal': Este scanner de un coito con calentón es el artículo más visto de la historia de la revista científica - Periodista Digital


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2020)

Peor que puto enfermo mental, joder.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2020)

Navarrra dijo:


> Peor que puto enfermo mental, joder.



¿ qué te molesta ?


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Oct 2020)

Y los órganos anuales de ellas?


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2020)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Y los órganos anuales de ellas?



¿ qué ? 

la pseudocópula anal entre hombres , activa la parte del cerebro femenina del elemento pasivo. 

El orgasmo es algo cerebral, no es algo físico, de hecho se puede inducir por drogas o electroshock .

es frecuente la sincronización en el orgasmo anal entre hombres precisamente por la misma razón fisiológica " sincronizar la eyaculación con la puesta de los huevos de nuestros antepasados los peces , o la bajada del óvulo de la hembra humana " 

el pene del pasivo hace la función del clítoris y el ritmo del activo lo acompasa con su mano . 

Es todo mental .


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

*
Redundando en el mecanismo fisiológico del coito humano y comparándolo con el mecanismo fisiológico de masticar la comida....*

Cada especie tiene unas formas particulares de alimentarse que a veces evolucionan como por ejemplo el oso panda que de ser carnívoro paso a ser comedor de bambú

Los humanos como los gorilas somos básicamente herbívoros o vegetarianos que hemos evolucionado para digerir restos de animales
Se sabe entre otras muchas razones por la longitud del intestino, por nuestras preferencias alimenticias ( la mayor parte de la humanidad no ha probado la carne en su vida), por la forma de beber si es con los labios sorbiendo como las ovejas o las vacas... o con la lengua cómo hacen los perros
Los animales carnívoros no tienen la mandíbula inferior móvil porque no mastican, sino que ingieren los pedazos enteros como los cocodrilos o los lobos


Por lo tanto el coito humano qué es el mecanismo para extraer el semen del anterior, se corresponde con los animales que mastican
Y los animales como los ciervos o los leones cuya cúpula es instantánea se corresponde con los animales que ingieren la comida a pedazos sin masticar

No quiero decir que tenga la correspondencia con lo que comen sino en su comportamiento reproductivo
los animales masticadores son vegetarianos
los animales copuladores luchan en el interior de la vagina de la hembra
Los animales inseminadores luchan los machos previamente para no competir después durante la cópula. 


Es decir el león ganador es el que copula con todas las hembras ,el ciervo ganador es el que cópula con todas las hembras
somos la única especie de humanos que sobrevive. Por habernos auto domesticado reduciendo el tamaño del cerebro es decir volviéndonos más tontos.

Casi con toda seguridad los neandertales se comportaban como los gorilas es decir un macho alfa dominante en pequeños grupos familiares aislados sin embargo los negros se comportan como bonobos que viven en comunidad y aplacan la agresividad a través del sexo
recuerda que matar a alguien es muy fácil un simple enfado un empujón una pedrada en la cabeza y mata
Por lo tanto los mecanismos de apaciguamiento en los humanos han tenido que ser enormes


Porque a diferencia de cualquier otra especie que tiene rituales de lucha, en los humanos al usar armas, se convierten en criminales.. porque un palo o una piedra no pertenece al cuerpo como los cuernos de los ciervos
los fósiles de cráneos de otras especies de humanos, tenían el cerebro mucho más grande
Lo que les permitió no solo cazar sino encontrar estrategias de asesinar a grupos numerosos de supuestos enemigos




Somos la única especie de humanos que ha sobrevivido , por haber reducido nuestro cerebro y habernos autodomesticado , autocastrado , y ese proceso está siendo incentivado a través de la ingeniería social.

Las otras especies de humanos se extinguieron porque se mataban entre sí.
A diferencia de otras especies que luchan como los leones o los ciervos, tienen rituales que hacen que la lucha sea sólo una forma de medir fuerzas y saben parar . Un lobo vencido huye o se somete para parar la violencia del ganador .

En el momento que los humanos aprendieron a usar un palo o una piedra , una lanza o un arco y flechas , se convirtieron en genocidas .

Era fácil prender fuego a un poblado por la noche y abrasar a todos los enemigos por decir un ejemplo.

Los blancos, que somos descendientes de neandertales , es posible que seamos mucho más implacables que los negros . La evidencia está en las innumerables guerras fratricidas . Hay que estar muy muy muy loco y ser muy cruel para decidir lanzar las bombas atómicas asesinando de una sentada a cientos de miles de inocentes y causando heridas terribles a miles de supervivientes que más les valdría haber muerto.

Lo mismo bombardear ciudades habitadas para presionar a través del genocidio y conseguir objetivos políticos .

¿ que los negros se matan entre sí ? indudablemente. Son también nuestros antepasados , pero hasta ahora no han planificado guerras tan devastadoras.

En fin , que nuestros antepasados, tuvieron que desarrollar comportamientos de inhibición de la agresividad para evitar morir , puesto que somos muy frágiles. Un empujón, una pedrada en la cabeza y se acaba la vida.

Ni siquiera un humano especialmente fuerte tenía asegurada la supervivencia, pues todas las noches se pierde el sentido , al dormir el cuerpo queda indefenso. las puertas no tenían cerraduras y el más débil del grupo , harto del acoso , podría planificar prender fuego a la choza del jefe o asesinarlo mientras todos duermen.

De ahí que cuando surgió la civilización, las leyes fuesen tan implacables, como la ley del Talión, que lejos de ser lo que parece, buscaba parar las venganzas.


----------



## Multi de prestijio (28 Oct 2020)

El virgen maricón de @ATARAXIO te explica para que sirve el clítoris.

10/10.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

Multi de prestijio dijo:


> El virgen maricón de @ATARAXIO te explica para que sirve el clítoris.
> 
> 10/10.



lo que es inexplicable es como tu madre, siendo puta, no te abortó


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

el coito ( ojo, sólo en ese breve tiempo de fecundación , el resto del tiempo es algo irrelevante ) el coito en los humanos es una lucha entre la obsesión por fecundar del macho y evitarlo de la hembra, como pasa con las chimpancés . El pene largo es para llegar a la entrada del útero que se aleja de la cavidad vaginal al desarrollar las nalgas ( las hembras gorilas no tienen nalgas ) . Las nalgas son como las jorobas de los camellos , acúmulos de grasa y proteínas para las muchas épocas de falta de alimentos, pero también cumplen la función de impedir que el glande se conecte con la entrada del útero. y sólo aquél macho que la hembra desea de verdad y quiere que sea el padre de las crías , ella se predispone para esa conexión a través del orgasmo , el cual abre el útero y desplaza el óvulo a través de convulsiones internas.

El resto de los machos que eyaculan en la vagina , el semen será destruido por los ácidos vaginales y si el coito es en cualquier otro momento en el que la hembra no es fértil , es sólo un juego sin ninguna consecuencia en la evolución . Es como eyacular en el ano o en la boca. como rascarse la espalda unos a otros , son formas de formar alianzas y amistades.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

Una pareja folló en una máquina de resonancia magnética por el bien de la ciencia


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2021)

> Lord Yavestruc dijo:
> Distintas razas con distintos tamaños... ¿Por qué los negros son más polludos mientras que los asiáticos andan con micropenes? ¿Es por adaptarse al tamaño de los papos de sus respectivas? ¿Algún gen racial determina el tamaño de los genitales? ¿Hay que repartir entre polla y cerebro y de ahí las diferencias?
> 
> Hilo no homo, por supuesto. ¿Dónde está el experto cuando se le necesita y puede iluminarnos?
> ...



el único coito que importa es el que fecunda y por lo tanto el que transmitirá algún tipo de características físicas a los descendientes.

Cuando te plantees este tipo de temas , tienes que entender que somos un animal más y que cada especie ha evolucionado su aspecto para adaptarse a las circunstancias sociales o medioambientales .
No es lo mismo el pene y los testículos de un gorila, que en erección mide 3 centímetros que el de un caballo o un león.
El gorila tiene unos testículos como avellanas , el chimpancé como dos naranjas de las grandes .

El gorila compite con sus puños para ser el fecundador y tiene un harem de hembras fieles
La hembra de chimpancé , cuando está ovulando , es copulada por todos los machos disponibles y fecundará aquél que la inunde con más semen.
En los humanos sólo sobrevivimos nuestra especie , todas las demás especies de humanos se mataron por culpa del sexo.
Cuando los humanos aprendieron a utilizar palos y piedras para luchar , los rituales de apaciguamiento de otros primates no funcionaron , puesto que los gorilas luchan a manotazos pero no se matan, pero una pedrada en la cabeza no daba margen para más discusiones.

Sólo nuestra especie consiguió convertir el sexo en un pasatiempos pues las hembras simulaban estar en celo todo el tiempo.
En cualquier caso , los coitos infecundos son como rascar la espalda, o buscar piojos , o acicalarse unos a otros : un simple pasatiempos para hacer amigos y apaciguar los enfados , para vincular a otros machos haciéndoles creer que eran los padres de las crías y de esa manera tener protección y alimentos.

La hembra humana , como sucede con ballenas , elefantas , gorilas , rinocerontas ... sólo estaba fecunda unos días cada 4 años aproximadamente.
Y es ahí , en ese momento cuando ella elegía de verdad al que quería que fuese el padre de las crías . El orgasmo es una convulsión de la hembra para conectar la abertura del útero con el final del glande y que pueda eyacular dentro del útero, al mismo tiempo desplaza al óvulo para el encuentro con el semen. El coito debe ser desde atrás para que la conexión sea perfecta.

Lógicamente los negros al ser mucho más promiscuos y más animales sexualmente, el padre de la cría era aquél que desplazaba con más energía el semen del anterior . El tamaño de los penes tiene una proporción con el tamaño de las nalgas. Al ser la cópula de los negros desde atrás , ganaba el pene que superaba la distancia a pesar de las enormes nalgas .

Las nalgas son reservorios de grasa como las jorobas de los camellos , para sobrevivir en las muchas épocas que no había nada que comer.
Provocan atractivo , porque lógicamente era más probable que sobreviviese una madre con buenas nalgas a pesar de haber poca comida, que una flaca que se moriría a los pocos días de no tener nada que comer.

en relación al tamaño , la forma o el color es algo irrelevante, de hecho las lesbianas no necesitan penes ni penas .
El deseo , el placer, el llamado amor , está en el cerebro .
Salvando la parte instintiva de la misma manera que una cierva es seducida por la cornamenta de un macho alfa , en una proporción mucho mayor es educacional . Es la asociación de algo con un chute eléctrico en el cerebro llamado orgasmo que lo hemos heredado de nuestros antepasados los peces . Las parafilias suelen iniciarse con los primeros objetos o situaciones que han provocado esa situación .

De la misma manera que un cocainómano entiende y valora las invisibles sutilezas del color blanco de la cocaína o si es de ala de mosca y no sé qué .. las personas se anticipan con el deseo, al recuerdo del orgasmo observando la anatomía , sean tetas, vaginas , culos o penes, que no son más que partes del cuerpo como las orejas , la nariz, o los dientes .

De hecho hay fetichistas de los pies , tacones y tantas chaladuras relacionadas con el sexo.

Los dos grandes pilares en los que se sustenta la gran estafa a la población occidental y que promueve su esclavitud , es hacerles crees que van a llegar a viejos o que son inmortales y que el sexo es importante para ser feliz .

Occidente está siendo atacado . de la misma manera que los de siempre atacaron a los orientales con opio para conquistar sus países y robar sus riquezas, ahora nuestra parte del mundo está siendo drogada con DOPAMINA = HEROÍNA = OPIO = MORFINA = ENDORFINA


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ene 2021)

EL CLÍTORIS es un órgano sensorial para detectar el momento de eyaculación del macho. Lo tienen todas las hembras de todas las especies de mamíferos


Somos la única especie de humanos, porque las demás se mataban los machos por conseguir a las hembras. La nuestra lucha en el interior de las vaginas

Si tu pareja , de pronto , copula vigorosamente contigo, es porque te ha sido infiel. Su instinto le apresura a que extraigas el semen del anterior .

Videos de COERCIÓN SEXUAL entre animales . El antagonismo sexual entre machos y hembras es tan generalizado que se ha comparado con una “carrera armam


EL ZOO HUMANO ( Desmond Morris ) mítico documental , donde relata el proceso de atrofiamiento de nuestra sociedad incapaz de detectar al enemigo real

LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, el cortisol, que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas ..

LA TENSIÓN DE LA FIDELIDAD : El coito, el orgasmo, el placer, la felicidad ... el origen biológico y etológico de todo eso y el fracaso de las parejas

En España hay 23.007.862 hombres y 23.926.770 mujeres . Vivimos en una sociedad de ROTACIÓN SEXUAL e intercambios de pareja al destruir a la familia

Secuencian el genoma de bosquimanos y bantúes . hay más diferencias genéticas entre dos bosquimanos cualesquiera que entre un europeo y un asiático

SEXO NASAL : Algunos delfines insertan su pene en el espiráculo de otro macho.

DOCUMENTAL│BELLEZA Y PROPORCIÓN ÁUREA (EL ROSTRO HUMANO). En la armonía de los rasgos de la cara podemos apreciar la buena genética física y mental .

El patrón de comportamiento de las divorciadas cuarentonas, corresponde a la 1ª de las 4 mujeres que tenían nuestros antepasados a lo largo de su vida

El sexo compulsivo es una enfermedad mental para la OMS

“Humanos y chimpancés somos casi la misma criatura” .Entrevista al primatólogo Tetsuro Matsuzawa que está estos días en España
"El orgasmo no es un complot de Occidente": Islam y sexo, una relación de amor y odio. Artículo EL CONFIDENCIAL

El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...aza-las-chinas-poco-las-negras-mucho.1298144/

Los babuinos intimidan sexualmente a las hembras para controlarlas. Y las golpean para hacerlas abortar, si saben que el hijo no es suyo.

Las babosas marinas, que son hermafroditas, luchan por ser el macho durante el apareamiento traumático, con el fin de ser el que fecunde a más babosas


Las mujeres buscan el doble de veces vídeos porno de sexo forzado o humillante que los hombres

PREMASTICACIÓN : Precursor beso de lengua. Es un ritual instintivo en el que la lengua representa el bolo alimenticio premasticado de la madre al bebé

A los 9 meses de iniciar un ciclo reproductivo, si no hay embarazo real se producirá un parto psicológico que trastornará la mente de la mujer .

La vida son ciclos reproductivos programados, si no estás dispuesto a terminarlo, no lo empieces o te castigará la madre naturaleza. wikipedia .

Qué es la vida , que somos, que es la fecundación y el orgasmo del macho y de la hembra . (last universal common ancestor) LUCA

NO PUEDES EVITAR SER DROGADICTO, pero puedes elegir con qué drogarte. Elige bien, pues eso determinará tu destino.

Chimpancés machos adolescentes todavía necesitan sus mamás



la poligamia está permitida en España.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...mas-feliz-del-mundo-revela-su-secreto.961558/

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...italista-la-vida-como-centro-de-todo.1238702/


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Feb 2021)

_alguien me pregunta en otro hilo esta cuestión y teniendo en cuenta la elaborada respuesta he hecho un copia y pega . 

@ATARAXIO Como explicas la homosexualidad en ciertos animales?
Hablando de que la profesen estando en libertad. La gente siempre sale con ese argumento._


*LA CUESTIÓN ES POR QUÉ UN COMPORTAMIENTO " IRRELEVANTE " SE HA ELEVADO A RANGO DE IDENTIDAD POR PRIMERA VEZ EN LA HISTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD .*

Si tú me preguntases ¿ por qué los bisontes son herbívoros ? Yo te daría una explicación biológica de la razón por la que su sistema digestivo ha evolucionado para aprovechar un abundante recurso nutritivo que es la hierba 

*pero si tú me preguntas ¿ por qué los bisontes machos se dan por el culo a veces ? 

pues porque pueden . *

El pene de los bisontes es largo , duro y delgado como una vara de medir y el culo de los herbívoros es flojo para que salgan las abundantes heces , por lo tanto con un impulso y una leve colaboración de un bisonte amigo, entra todo para adentro. De hecho lo hacen los toros de lidia en la dehesa porque son lo mismo . 

Pero en otras especies como por ejemplo los gorilas , aunque lo intenten para pasar el rato a falta de hembras o simplemente para divertirse y hacer amigos , no pueden porque les falta potencia y dureza en su pene de 3 centímetros y la crema lubricante para el ano prieto. 

*En ese contexto se puede entender como juegos de rol igual que rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos unos a otros , este tipo de interrelacciones sociales o de acicalamiento , se manifiestan en los humanos de múltiples formas sin necesidad de llegar al sexo pues actualmente tiene connotaciones y consecuencias que pueden ser dramáticas . Es decir , para caerle bien a la amiga de tu mujer , no es necesario que te la folles. *


UNA VEZ QUE SE HACE CREER QUE LOS ROLES SEXUALES TIENEN UNA ENORME IMPORTANCIA, LA GENTE SE IDENTIFICA, igual que en las tribus urbanas , o ser vegano , o musulmán , o tatuarse la piel o ser del atlétic o del barsa ... hubo momentos en la historia de Europa que ser católico o protestante , era la identidad de la gente que incluso iba a la guerra . Ahora nadie daría su vida por defender esa identidad. 

Son patrañas , constructos sociales para conseguir algún tipo de fin socioeconómico . En el caso de la civilización occidental , es extender a la población la idea de que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con la dopamina generada con los genitales y no formar una familia con hijos como hacen en el resto de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta. 

La ventana de Overton puede normalizar cualquier cosa . De hecho el aborto en algunos sitios es un crimen terrible , en otros un derecho y un anticonceptivo . 

Por ejemplo esta pareja que encontré en facebook de un joven que se empareja con una enana . El hecho de que facebook los promocione ya es bastante significativo. Lógicamente la razón por la que están juntos , no es para tener hijos. 

Desde mi punto de vista , tener relaciones con una enana pudiendo estar con una mujer normal y formar una familia , ES UNA PARAFILIA , es un tipo de pseudo pederastia . Si hubiese suficientes enanos y enanas en el mundo para ser una opción, surgiría una identidad que se llamaría ..

LOS ENANOSEXUALES


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Feb 2021)

ahora en la dos .. no te pierdas la noche temática ...23:55 - 2:35
La noche temática
(+16)
455560
; El negocio de la seducción: Existen empresas que enseñan a los hombres a cómo tener éxito con las mujeres. Los instructores viajan por todo el mundo y cobran una pequeña fortuna por enseñar las habilidades que, según ellos, garantizan la conquista de la mujer elegida. Es un negocio con el que muchas empresas están ganando millones de dólares al año, a la vez que es una industria plagada de controversias y escándalos. Algunos instructores han llegado a ser expulsados de sus países por las polémicas metodologías que emplean incluso llegando, en algunos casos, a cometer agresiones sexuales. A pesar de esto, hombres de todo el mundo gastan cientos de millones de dólares para asistir a seminarios, descargar cursos en línea y tener sesiones de asesoramiento individuales con instructores que les aseguran que pueden conseguirles la vida amorosa de sus sueños; Más allá del 14 de febrero: El día de San Valentín, más allá de una celebración del amor, es también un negocio y un acontecimiento que puede generar rechazos y grandes desgracias. El documental explora los orígenes de esta celebración y analiza el fuerte componente de consumismo, competencia y crisis de autoestima para muchas personas. Aunque está proclamado como una conmemoración del amor, que dura días en algunos países como India, el Día de San Valentín a menudo conlleva malas experiencias, humillación y rechazo, en algunos casos llegando a cometer delitos contra la integridad física.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Feb 2021)

una droga como cualquier otra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Feb 2021)

Ya ! porque tú lo es con los ojos de un adicto. 

Es como preguntar a un cocainómano que tal le parece la cocaína


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Feb 2021)

España es una narcosociedad antinatalista criminal y suicida .

es como preguntar a alguien de Arabia Saudita si cree en Alá y ha leído el Corán.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Feb 2021)

veo que no has leído nada. 
te lo voy a simplificar en una imagen 



Dirty Monkey Masturbating To Zoo Visitors

Orangutan Masturbating. Zoo Madrid, Spain.: Video de stock (totalmente libre de regalías) 16775395 | Shutterstock


----------



## inteño (14 Feb 2021)

Pregunta inocente: la proliferación de problemas conceptivos en las parejas actualmente, además de cuestión de edad, ¿puede tener que ver con una estimulación torpe? Machos que embisten con ritmo y potencia insuficientes, y el cuerpo de sus hembras no responde en consonancia. O sobreestimulación masturbatoria previa de la hembra, que la hace insensibe a un sexo de verdad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2021)

El deseo es la anticipación o el recuerdo del placer. 

El placer es sólo un chute bioquímico que sólo ocurre dentro de la cabeza del individuo .

Entiende que por ejemplo un gay no tocaría a esa chica ni que se ofreciese con las patas abiertas , más bien huiría corriendo.
Es la misma chica, cambia la mente. 


Deseamos porque le ponemos mucha imaginación para adornar un impulso animal. Un mecanismo fisiológico como masticar la comida y cuya duración en condiciones naturales - no parafílicas , es de 3 minutos. 

La invasión del cuerpo de la hembra y hurgar en sus entrañas , tiene como función extraer el semen del anterior y depositar el propio lo más cerca posible de la entrada del útero , para dificultar al siguiente la extracción. 

EL ORGASMO, y esta es la clave , sucede cuando la hembra desea que ese macho y no otro , sea el padre de las crías . 

Este calambrazo eléctrico en el cerebro lo heredamos de nuestros antepasados los peces ( que no tienen pene , ni introducen nada ) cuya finalidad es sincronizar la puesta de los óvulos , con el esperma y no se perdiese en el agua . 

De la misma manera que ese shock expulsa el semen con fuerza, dentro del útero de la hembra también suceden convulsiones para empujar el óvulo hacia la entrada y facilitar el encuentro con el semen que llega disparado .

ALARGAMOS DE FORMA INNECESARIA EL COITO , para justificar el enorme esfuerzo, energía e ilusión que depositamos en algo que al final es demasiado breve, que nos desgana y que enseguida empieza la cuenta atrás como un chute de cualquier otra droga. 

Es algo así como masticar chicle , no sirve para nada , para engañar a la mente. 


MUY IMPORTANTE : Las mujeres españolas actuales , al no tener hijos , ovulan todos los meses , por lo tanto están en celo REAL todos los meses .
El deseo en las hembras , es una alarma del cuerpo para forzarlas a que sean madres y por eso la naturaleza es tan insistente si hubo algún problema en la fecundación , pero eso no ocurría en nuestras antepasadas. 

SIEMPRE QUEDABAN EMBARAZADAS , puesto que cuando por fin ovulaba , todos los hombres ( que ella aceptaba ) copulaban con ella . 

Es importante resaltar que el sexo en nuestras antepasadas era tan irrelevante como rascar la espalda unos a otros o quitarse piojos y pulgas. 

Tenía más valor la comida . Compartir la escasa comida vinculaba mucho más a las personas . 

Para que se entienda es la vinculación que tenemos con nuestra familia o mascotas , que les tenemos cariño y tenemos sensación de pertenencia aunque no haya sexo , claro . 

Lo que hizo sobrevivir al homo sapiens fue desvincular el coito del concepto de pareja , como puede suceder en los pájaros y tantas especies que se emparejan de por vida. 

Nos emparejamos y nos vinculamos fuertemente en lo que se llama amor , porque es imprescindible para el cuidado de las crías puesto que nacen muy desvalidas y tanto la cría como la madre necesitan ser constantemente atendidas y alimentadas .

Dicho de otra manera , somos hijos de aquellos machos que cuidaban de su hembra. Aquellos machos que preñaban y se iban , sus crías se morían y por lo tanto sus genes desaparecían.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2021)

Entramos en celo a través de la mirada. 

a diferencia de otras especies que lo hacen al oler las feromonas de las hembras . 

Lo que tu cerebro ve en esa atractiva joven en la mejor edad para ser fecundada, es lo que ven los machos de chimpancé en las nalgas de las hembras en celo. 

*Los chimpancés reconocen las nalgas como los humanos reconocen las caras

Así como las caras sirven como epicentro de la información social, también lo hacen las nalgas de los chimpancés. Más que una simple señal de identidad, las nalgas de un chimpancé ofrecen pistas sobre su atractivo y salud. El área alrededor de la vagina y el ano de una hembra de chimpancé que es fértil se hincha y adquiere un color rosa oscuro.

Las hembras de los simios han desarrollado glúteos sin pelo para no interferir con las habilidades de comunicación de la parte del cuerpo. Los chimpancés también desarrollaron ojos capaces de ver muchos tintes de rojo.






*


El celo en algunas especies existe , para que las crías nazcan en la estación del año donde hay más recursos alimenticios . 

Nuestros parientes los gorilas , luchan por fecundar a las hembras con sus puños , es decir fuera de la vagina de la hembra . Protege a su harem de otros machos y no permite que copulen con ningún otro ( creo que nuestros antepasados los neandertales eran así )

Sin embargo los chimpancés y bonobos , son muy promiscuos cuando la hembra está en celo . Su estrategia de fecundación es dentro de la vagina como sucede en muchas otras especies. 

Nuestra especie sobrevivió porque encontró la fórmula de competir por ser padre sin luchar, puesto que al aprender a usar armas , palos y piedras, en vez de ser una lucha ritual como la de los gorilas , era una matanza segura y esa es la razón por la que se extinguieron las muchas especies de humanos . 


El coito fecundador humano ( al margen de otras formas de relacionarse con el sexo ) el coito importante es desde atrás , es así como encaja la salida de la uretra con la pequeña abertura del útero , que se dilata en el momento del orgasmo para permitir la entrada del chorro .


Durante la eyaculación propia, el semen es eyectado a través de la uretra con rítmicas contracciones placenteras.

La salida de semen no es continua; es espasmódica. El primer chorro, con una velocidad superior a 50 km/h, puede tener energía para alcanzar más de 2 m. Este mecanismo sirve para proveer semen en lo más profundo de la vagina; los siguientes impulsos son de menor energía y su finalidad es taponar la entrada del útero y dificultar al siguiente la limpieza. 

En esta resonancia magnética de un coito real , al hacerla frente a frente se puede ver claramente que no encaja como las piezas de un mecano que son , la salida del pene con la entrada del útero. Pero con un poco de imaginación si colocamos al hombre por detrás y ambos agachados , encaja perfectamente. 

Lógicamente un coito de frente tiene muchas menos posibilidades de embarazo puesto que los espermatozoides quedarían desparramados y expuestos a los ácidos vaginales . el interior de la vagina es *muy ácido* (pH muy bajo), de modo que ataca despiadadamente a los espermatozoides, que sólo son capaces de sobrevivir cuando el pH está *por encima de 7.*

Por este motivo, en este primer paso *dejan la carrera aproximadamente el 99% de los espermatozoides*, quedando sólo unos pocos afortunados que finalmente conseguirán llegar a las inmediaciones del óvulo.

los espermatozoides que se liberan en el *interior de la vagina*, sólo sobreviven en su interior durante la ovulación, cuando el *pH del tracto genital femenino* es favorable, permitiéndoles sobrevivir y mantener su capacidad reproductiva durante *72 horas. *

Siempre y cuando no llegue otro macho 5 minutos después a machacarlos con su glande. 

El embarazo es casi un milagro y es esa la razón de la obsesión de repetir una vez tras otra cuando se conoce a una pareja por primera vez . Simplemente es un automatismo para asegurar la fecundación. 























Los espermatozoides fueron descubiertos por un comerciante de telas

Anton van Leeuwenhoek fue un comerciante de telas que, no contento con los artilugios de aumento de los que disponía en su época para analizar la *calidad de las telas*, se dispuso a mejorarlos, llegando a fabricar el que se consideró el *microscopio más avanzado* de su época.

Con él pudo observar con mucha nitidez las fibras que componían los tejidos que compraba, pero pronto decidió que su invento tenía mucho más potencial, por lo que comenzó a utilizarlo para observar sustancias como *la sangre, el agua o su propio semen.*

Y fue precisamente al analizar este último cuando descubrió lo que, en una carta a la *Royal Society*, describió como "animáculos muy numerosos en el esperma".

Estos hallazgos le valieron tal reconocimiento en el *panorama científico* que decidió dejar a un lado las telas para seguir mejorando su invento, convirtiéndose para muchos en el "padre de la microbiología".


Se estudiaron las relaciones funcionales entre el pene, la vagina y el cuello uterino durante la cópula en el chimpancé.

En 11 machos adultos, la longitud del pene durante la erección completa osciló entre 10,0 y 18,0 cm (media +/- DE = 14,4 +/- 2,02).

En 19 hembras adultas que fueron examinadas durante la fase folicular temprana del ciclo, o durante la lactancia, la profundidad vaginal (desde el introito hasta el cuello uterino) osciló entre 9,8 y 16,5 cm (media +/- DE = 12,6 +/- 1,69).



Sin embargo, cuando la tumefacción vaginal durante el celo estaba inflamada al máximo, la profundidad vaginal aumentó hasta en un 52% en algunos casos y osciló entre 15,2 y 20,1 cm (media +/- DE = 16,9 +/- 1,68).



En tales condiciones, los machos varían en su capacidad para lograr la máxima profundidad de intromisión.

Las observaciones realizadas en 6 hembras después de apareamientos naturales revelaron que en algunos casos los machos habían depositado tapones copulatorios en contacto con el cuello uterino. mientras que en otros los tapones estaban más abajo en la vagina.

Las observaciones directas bajo fluoroscopia usando un "pene" artificial cargado con medio radiopaco mostraron que la punta filiforme puede hacer contacto con el cuello del útero.

Estos estudios indican que, además de sus funciones como señal visual, la inflamación de la vagina de la hembra de chimpancé aumenta considerablemente la distancia que los machos deben recorrer durante la cópula para colocar los espermatozoides en el orificio cervical.

La evolución del pene alargado y filiforme del macho puede, por tanto, ser el resultado de la selección sexual, para negociar la larga vagina de la hembra y penetrar los tapones copulatorios depositados durante las copulaciones previas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2021)

los animales también se pueden drogar y se vuelven adictos . 

Y no sólo a sustancias químicas o estímulos eléctricos en el cerebro . Las estereotipias que sufren en los zoos los animales en cautividad es lo mismo que jugar al poker o incluso el trabajo en muchas personas , que es un vicio como cualquier otro. 










Las ratas que prefirieron el placer a la comida ... y a la vida


Un experimento para probar la activación de las zonas del cerebro relacionadas con el placer dio resultados inesperados. ¿Es cierto que los peces tienen mala memoria? La asombrosa verdad tras el mito ¿Por qué bostezamos? Estas son las siete razones y ninguna es el aburrimiento




www.elespanol.com






Las ratas llegaron a pulsar hasta 7.000 veces por hora, casi dos veces por segundo. "Lo que estimulaban no era un ‘centro de la curiosidad’, sino un centro de la recompensa, *un circuito del placer cuya activación era mucho más potente que cualquier estímulo natural*", explica David Linden en el libro _La brújula del placer._

El resultado fue que las ratas *no comían aunque tuvieran hambre y no bebían aunque tuvieran sed*. Las hembras abandonaban a sus crías para dedicarse a pulsar la palanca. Los machos pasaban de las hembras en celo y eran capaces de cruzar una valla electrificada que les aplicaba otro tipo de descargas, en este caso dolorosas, con tal de llegar hasta aquella fuente de gozo. Todas morían de inanición si permanecían demasiado tiempo en la caja, porque aquella actividad les impedía realizar cualquier otra tarea básica.

Hoy sabemos que el *circuito del placer se activa por motivos como el sexo, la comida, las drogas, la música, el deporte* e incluso la ayuda a los demás o recibir su aprobación.













El botón del placer en ratas… y seres humanos que se autoestimulan como adolescentes dándole al botón de una consola de videojuegos (I)


Peter Miler y James Olds, de la Univesidad McGill, Canadá, experimentaban con una rata en otoño de 1953. Le habían implantado unos electrodos en su cerebro...




www.xatakaciencia.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2021)

Somos al bonobo , lo que el perro al lobo o el cerdo al jabalí . 

Una especie domesticada


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 May 2021)

Las razas culonas tiene su equivalente en el pene largo porque esa es su razón de ser :

llegar hasta la entrada del útero desde atrás , a pesar de las enormes nalgas ya que su función es impedir esa conexión entre la punta del pene y la entrada del útero. La hembra humana , cuando está en celo puede modular a través de su postura sus nalgas para hacer creer a todos los machos que la intentan fecundar que es el padre de las futuras crías y elegir al que ella le convenga.

Lógicamente el pene es una simple manguera que existe para extraer el semen del anterior . El primer chorro que sale escopetado es con la intención de entrar en el útero . Los siguientes son para taponar la entrada y dificultar al siguiente la fecundación.

Nuestros antepasados los peces son los que inventaron el orgasmo para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación . su placer es muchísimo más intenso que en los humanos pues ya no es tan necesario , sin embargo no tienen pene .

La postura del misionero se llama así porque los misioneros se empeñaban en decirle a los negros que lo hicieran frente a frente ( como si ellos fueran los expertos ) pero nos da una idea de que todos los negros lo hacían desde atrás .

*Sara Baartman, la africana famosa por su trasero que fue convertida en atracción de circo - BBC News Mundo*
Dos siglos después de su muerte, el legado de esta emblemática africana sigue provocando controversia. En este caso, por el rumor de que la cantante Beyoncé quiere encarnarla en una película de Hollywood.





www.bbc.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2021)

Todas las hembras de todos los mamíferos tienen vagina y clítoris .

Son así para que salgan las crías . En el caso de la especie humana es especialmente grande y elástica porque nuestros bebés son muy cabezones .
El clítoris de las mujeres al girar la vagina de atrás para delante se ha quedado deslocalizado ahí arriba, pero en el resto de las hembras está en la parte inferior de la vagina .

Todos los descendientes de los peces somos parientes . Tenemos las mismas estructuras y la misma forma de pensar . Cambian un poco las formas , pero en el fondo somos el mismo ser.

















*EL CLÍTORIS es un órgano sensorial para detectar el momento de eyaculación del mac*


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2021)

Desvinculada la sexualidad de la reproducción son todos juegos de rol . 

Entendamos que da igual una vagina estéril que un ano peludo , son agujeros del cuerpo que la gente usa para drogarse con el sexo. 

Han hecho creer que las vaginas son agujeros del placer y no la parte anatómica por donde salen los bebés , por eso tienen esa forma . 

Se ha convertido todo en algo estético y rocambolesco . La deconstrucción de las niñas occidentales como hembras de la especie humana es una eficiente forma de castración. 

De la misma manera los hombres sólo buscan el sexo como un heroinómano busca el chute . En ningún momento se ven como padres . 
La forma de castrar a los hombres españoles es hacerles creer que tener hijos es un drama que le destruirá su vida . 


De hecho solo importaría el coito fecundador . Si una persona no ha engendrado hijos , da igual lo que haga con su cuerpo y su genitales , como si se frota con un perro , una cabra , una muñeca hinchable , un succionador de clítoris ... es que da igual . son patrañas, chaladuras que hace la gente para pasar el rato . no tienen la mayor relevancia a no ser que se convierta en una adicción . Las llamadas identidades sexuales son tan absurdas como definirse como fumador, heroinómano, cocainómano . son formas de drogarse con la propia bioquímica :
OPIO = HEROÍNA = ENDORFINA = DOPAMINA



El lavado de cerebro es brutal . ELDIARIO, portavoz de los enemigos de España y del gobierno , nos brinda titulares donde delatan toda la ingeniería social para el exterminio blanco. 

hacen creer que ser madre es una enfermedad , una tragedia . 



https://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/uso-anticonceptivos-espana-


*riesgo*-embarazo_1_1744493.html

En realidad, la proporción de mujeres en *peligro *de tener un embarazo no deseado es mayor. José Vicente González, ginecólogo y portavoz de la SEC, incide en que "eso es un *riesgo *teórico.










Miles de mujeres se ven obligadas cada año a viajar a otras provincias para abortar


Hasta doce provincias, junto a Ceuta y Melilla, no han notificado interrupciones voluntarias del embarazo en los últimos cinco años, a las que hay que sumar los territorios que solo hacen una parte de las intervenciones. Las expertas ven en ello un incumplimiento de la Ley del Aborto de 2010...




www.eldiario.es





Sin embargo atacan ferozmente a Fujimori por supuestamente esterilizar a no sé cuantas mujeres indígenas ( no blancas ) algo que se demostró que fue una falacia . 









Miles de mujeres peruanas esterilizadas de manera forzada luchan contra la impunidad


300.000 mujeres fueron esterilizadas de manera forzada tras la puesta en marcha del programa de Anticoncepción Quirúrgica Voluntaria




www.eldiario.es













Absuelven a Fujimori de esterilizaciones forzadas en Perú







www.telesurtv.net





Desde la guardería, el colegio , las series de la tele, toda la panoplia del llamado feminismo busca como única finalidad la esterilización de las españolas y vaya si lo han conseguido !!! En sólo 10 años nos daremos cuenta de que al unísono todas las treintañeras habrán llegado a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos , y todo habrá terminado . 

EL GRAN REEMPLAZO HABRÁ CONCLUÍDO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2021)

todas las hembras tienen clítoris. Pero lo tienen en la parte inferior . No es que haya cambiado de sitio en las humanas , simplemente que la vagina al desplazarse hacia delante el clítoris que se encuentra abajo , pasa para arriba. Como queda algo deslocalizado , es la razón por la que creció y se hace más visible que otras hembras .

En cualquier hembra de mamífero, cuando camina a cuatro patas, su vagina se dispone en un plano horizontal, algo inclinado hacia abajo. En estas circunstancias, si caminase inmediatamente tras recibir una eyaculación de un macho, el esperma sería fácilmente retenido dentro de su vagina, aunque un pene pequeño no lo depositara a mucha profundidad. En la hembra humana, dada la disposición de su aparato genital, cuando permanece de pie, su vagina está orientada hacia delante y hacia abajo. En estas condiciones, la deambulación inmediata tras recibir una eyaculación podría favorecer la perdida de parte del esperma por el simple efecto de la gravedad . Por eso el programa de comportamiento incluido en el coito , es un tiempo de relax horizontal o que le entre el sueño y se duerma.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2021)

Los humanos activan el celo a través de los ojos . De alguna manera la parte del cerebro destinada al excitación , al no poder disponer del olfato emanado por las hembras en celo , lo han desplazado al sentido de la vista .

Es como los ciegos que desarrollan otros sentidos y perciben mejor el tacto por ejemplo o el oído.

o los sordos que se fijan en los labios para leer las palabras al no poder escucharlas .


En cualquier caso a un animal le importa poco que la hembra sea más o menos atractiva si esta huele a celo le sirve.


todas las hembras están destinadas a ser madres . Sin embargo sólo los machos más hábiles y que mejor se adaptan al medio . Son los machos capaces de reproducirse los que estimulan la evolución . Sólo sobreviven los hijos de los más aptos ( los que han conseguido ser padres y criarlos ) todos los demás sus genes morirán con ellos


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2022)

Rituales de una adolescente africana antes de casarse . Rígida moral en las tribus reflejo del estilo de vida de nuestros antepasados .


es todo muy interesante , pero a partir del minuto 38 , se ve el duro y largo proceso para que la novia acepte su nueva vida. No tiene nada que ver con el enamoramiento puesto que es un acuerdo entre las familias y los novios sólo se conocen de vista. El velo que llevan las novias en España el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kicorv (3 Ene 2022)

Pues según las empoderadas de hoy en día, sirve para que se lo chupes. O eso no te la chupan. O peor, no follan. Y creedme, da igual la nacionalidad.


----------



## Polirisitas (3 Ene 2022)

Br00tal


----------



## HUROGÁN (3 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que le guste a ella es bastante lógico , lo interesante es que te guste a tí .
> 
> ¿ es acaso la boca un órgano sexual ?



Por supuesto que la boca es un organo sexual... de un organismo integralmente sexual.
Es una parte sexual de un todo sexual.


----------



## asakopako (3 Ene 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de follar


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Quitáis las ganas de follar



de eso se trata . 
De parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama . 

El matrimonio siempre fue una sagrada forma de celibato . Los enemigos de Europa han enloquecido a la población drogándonos con en ansia constante del siguiente chute , como hicieron con el OPIO en China. 



El imperialismo. La guerra del opio


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Por supuesto que la boca es un organo sexual... de un organismo integralmente sexual.
> Es una parte sexual de un todo sexual.



y la nariz es un órgano que sirve para esnifar cocaína en un ser que si no se para , se droga hasta con el aire que respira.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Quitáis las ganas de follar



piensa :

¿ quién está en ventaja ? :

Un drogodependiente de la nicotina que si se queda sin tabaco se le cae el mundo o alguien que no fuma ?


----------



## HUROGÁN (3 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> y la nariz es un órgano que sirve para esnifar cocaína en un ser que si no se para , se droga hasta con el aire que respira.



La nariz también es un organo sexual, se discute si el coito empieza o termina por narices.


----------



## Deus Pater (3 Ene 2022)

De los mejores hilos de burbuja hasta la fecha si no el mejor. Eres un grande @ATARAXIO


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> La nariz también es un organo sexual, se discute si el coito empieza o termina por narices.




Si las personas tuviesen la nariz como las vacas , sin duda que mucha gente metería la polla por el agujero. 

Se llamarían " narizsexuales " 

De hecho los delfines lo hacen a falta de agujero más adecuado. 






SEXO NASAL : Algunos delfines insertan su pene en el espiráculo de otro macho.


Pero la penetración más original es que observada en los machos delfín del Amazonas, que se insertan el pene en el espiráculo, es decir, en orificio por donde respiran. Sí, estamos ante el primer caso de sexo nasal del que se tenga constancia. No deja de ser lo mismo una pseudocópula por el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

Xperio dijo:


> no, pero me excita los gemidos que pueda causar



los gemidos es una comunicación anterior a que existiese el lenguaje articulado. 

La hembra indica al macho que ya ha completado la limpieza del semen del macho anterior y tiene el útero disponible para ser inundado de nuevo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

El succionador de clítoris es el equivalente a la escoba de las brujas . El feminismo antes se llamaba brujería.


El llamado feminismo tuvo otro nombre en el pasado , se le llamó satanismo. Este no es un post moralista ni religioso . No existe Dios ni el Diablo pero sí sus representantes . Y de eso va esta historia : Lo que están haciendo en España es deconstruir a la mujer como hembra de la especie...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2022)

Nuestro cerebro evolucionó como capas de una cebolla pero los instintos básicos en lo más profundo del núcleo accumbens siguen siendo de nuestros antepasados los peces, anfibios, reptiles y la musaraña antepasada de todos los mamíferos y de la que también descendemos.

El cortejo ( el baile en las discotecas ) lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas hermafroditas . Es una lucha para ser el primero en clavar el dardo inyector de semen . Quien pierde hace de hembra y el macho sigue su búsqueda de la siguiente víctima.

el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación , puesto que de otra forma se la llevaría el agua.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El sexo siempre fue causa de graves conflictos .
> 
> NO DESEARÁS LA MUJER DE TU PRÓJIMO, NI SU MULA , NI SU CASA , NI NADA QUE NO SEA TUYO , decía Moisés en su decálogo sagrado.
> 
> ...



dice hoy en el telediario de las 3 el médico del hospital Gregorio Marañon Ignacio Sánchez-Arcilla
Jefe del Servicio de salud laboral :
*
" muchos de ellos no están ingresados como consecuencia de la enfermedad COVID sino que ingresan por otros motivos, pero como a todos se les hace la prueba pues se contabilizan " *



entre tanta manipulación y corrupción en todos los ámbitos : sanitario , periodístico , político, judicial ... entre tantas estadísticas falsas , a veces se les escapa una verdad .


Para flipar ! No dice nada nuevo que no se sepa desde el primer día, la novedad es que lo digan por la tele así de descarado .


los ancianos que colapsaban las UCIS cuando así lo decidieron , ahora mueren en sus habitaciones como antes de esta trama , de hecho mueren casi medio millón de españoles cada año y hasta ahora nos daba igual . 

* se pueden hacer estadísticas falsas de cualquier cosa .*

Si se contabilizasen los abortos como muertes de bebés puesto que técnicamente es lo mismo morir un poco antes que después de nacer, la esperanza de vida en España sería mucho menor que en Somalia.

*si se contasen las relaciones rotas de la gente que no se casa y que vivieron arrejuntados como si fuesen divorcios*, España sería el país del mundo con más parejas destruidas
dicho de otra manera , si nuestras madres y abuelas y antepasadas sólo tuvieron una pareja a lo largo de su vida y ahora las españolas tienen incontables a lo largo de su vida, por lo tanto con cada nueva pareja hubo un divorcio aunque no cuente en las estadísticas
es un ejemplo de como se puede manipular e interpretar la realidad según convenga .


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

¿De donde sale la obsesión de las mujeres por enseñar escote?


Imagino que diran porque su biologia es diferente, y necesitan refrescar esa zona. Pero los hombres tambien tenemos calor y no por eso enseñamos ciertas zonas. Eso de que asi estan mas comodas no me acaba de cuadrar demasiado, porque un escote lejos de ser una solucion puede crear mas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

> Furymundo dijo:
> @ATARAXIO
> debe estar hasta los huevos de explicaroslo



Enseñan el escote porque atrae la mirada de los machos .

Se llaman estímulos supernormales y pasa en todas las especies .

Esa parte del cerebro que reacciona a la excitación sexual es anterior incluso a nuestros antepasados primates .

Los musulmanes tapan a las mujeres y distorsionan su figura con ropa floja para no calentar la mente de los hombres ( para no provocarles el celo )
Por eso los españoles andan siempre recalentados.

El dimorfismo sexual entre los machos y las hembras es pura belleza para sus mentes . Incluso entre los insectos y los peces.
Siempre tiene una función biológica . Las hembras eligen a los machos más " bellos " y al revés .

Es muy interesante comprobar como a los gays no les excita el pecho de las mujeres sino el pecho de los hombres.
Un heterosexual busca una buena madre para sus hijos que los pueda amamantar y un gay busca un macho que lo pueda proteger y fecundar.

también está la hipótesis de que los pechos simulan las nalgas puesto que nuestra especie permanecía mucho tiempo sentada como sucede en otros primates .

La tumefacción de las hembras de bonobo cuando están en celo no sólo es una señal para los machos sino que su función biológica es la anticoncepción. Como son muy promiscuas y se dejan copular por todos los machos intentan que el pene no conecte con la abertura del útero.
En respuesta a esa trampa los machos alargaron su pene .

Cuando realmente es el macho que ella quiere que sea el padre de la cría modula su postura para dejarse fecundar.
El resto de las cópulas el semen se derrama en su vagina y es destruido por los ácidos vaginales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)

Los 15 mejores succionadores de clítoris que vas a desear probar


¿Ya tienes a tu favorito?




www.cosmopolitan.com










Las brujas usaban el palo de la escoba para drogarse por la vagina como ahora se hace con el satisfyer .


https://diariofemenino.com.ar/df/aquelarre-el-feminismo-es-cuestion-de-brujas/ España es el país del mundo donde se venden más succionadores de clítoris . https://www.elmundo.es/economia/2019/11/28/5ddfc1b5fdddff51818b469b.html Lo que están haciendo en España es deconstruir a la mujer como...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ago 2022)

Las areolas básicamente son parches para proteger la piel de la baba del bebé cuando mama y también sirve para que el bebé focalice y centre su atención en el pezón para que le sea más fácil de localizar.

Es una especie de diana .

Es el mismo tipo de piel que existe en el ano y los genitales por las mismas razones fisiológicas que luego la mente ha convertido en algo erótico cuando realmente no es más que un trozo de anatomía.

ES EXTREMADAMENTE GRAVE para el desarrollo sexual de adulto que los bebés se alimenten con biberón y estén con el chupete todo el tiempo.
Y mucho más grave si el biberón se lo da un hombre ( es irrelevante que sea el padre , el bebé no lo sabe , sólo entiende de tetas de la madre )

¿ acaso a un bebé gorila lo amamantan los machos del grupo ?

No se extrañen de que en España en concreto y otros países degenerados que abandonan a sus bebés en orfanatos llamados guarderías, luego haya tantas parafilias y la gente no quiera tener hijos. El origen está ahí .








Durante el embarazo y la lactancia se producen multitud de cambios en el cuerpo. Uno de ellos, muy habitual, se da en el pecho, que aumenta su tamaño. También se producen variaciones en los pezones. Las glándulas de Montgomery se aprecian mucho más. Su número varía mucho de unas mujeres a otras: pueden tener entre cuatro y veintiocho en cada areola.

Con la lactancia materna puede producirse sequedad en el pezón debido al desgaste y exposición al que se ve sometido. Por tanto, estas glándulas sebáceas que producen secreciones protegen la piel de esta zona que se ve muy expuesta en las tomas y mantienen el pezón lubricado y protegido, favoreciendo que la lactancia se desarrolle lo más cómodamente posible.

La vista del recién nacido es un sentido apenas desarrollado, por lo que la sustancia que segrega que sirve como pista olfativa para el bebé, le atrae y le ayuda a encontrar más fácilmente el pecho ya que estimula su apetito.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

- el orgasmo de la mujer se produce cuando desea ser fecundada por ese macho y no otro. Contrae el útero para que empuje y desplace al óvulo y facilitar el encuentro con el semen .

- el orgasmo anal de los gays , activa la parte del cerebro femenino que todos tenemos y que si no se toca permanece dormida . De la misma manera que el cerebro de un taxista es diferente al de un músico, una persona que estimula y entrena su mente femenina acaba desarrollándola .
Igual que cuando alguien que pierde un brazo o una pierna puede sentir dolor o que le pica en el miembro fantasma , los gays pasivos dibujan en su mente un útero que es contraído en su orgasmo mental .

*Se denomina Síndrome de miembro fantasma al cuadro de sensaciones, dolor, picor, disestesias, sensación térmica, que sienten algunas personas en un miembro amputado, que persiste pese a no tenerlo. Es un cuadro complejo que refieren casi dos tercios de las personas amputadas.*









Síndrome de miembro fantasma


20sepseptiembre2016 Síndrome de miembro fantasma Se denomina Síndrome de miembro fantasma al cuadro de sensaciones, dolor, picor, disestesias, sensación...




www.quironsalud.es




.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

> klausmaria dijo:
> Personalmente me la suda lo que la gente haga en la intimidad. Pero creo que el pudor existe por algo, yo hay cosas que simplemente prefiero no saberlas. ¿Compartirías duchas o toallas en el gimnasio con un zoofílico?. Por mi que se folle a su perro si el animal no protesta, pero a mi que no me lo cuente y no me venga con la murga de la visibilidad zoofílica.
> 
> Como especie, vivir en grandes comunidades hace imprescindible el pudor y la prevención frente a la infección. Si vas presumiendo que te han enculado una docena de pollas este mismo fin de semana no esperarás que veamos con ternura cómo le das el biberón a nuestro bebé. Pero es que igual tampoco lo permitiría si fueses un putero o una carruselera jarta de lefa.
> ...



Si !
Desligado de su función reproductiva , cualquier actividad sexual es una parafilia cuya única finalidad es drogar al individuo con la bioquímica producida por la ansiedad y la consiguiente satisfacción. igual que un toxicómano o un fumador, que para percibir el placer de fumar, no le queda más remedio que estar fumando constantemente.

Dicho de otra manera, el intervalo de tiempo de un fumador entre un cigarrillo y otro, es el máximo que ha podido soportar del sufrimiento por la falta de nicotina ( las drogas simplemente engañan a los receptores bioquímicos del cerebro ) .

Si tú no tienes una familia numerosa en nada te distingue de un gay que hace con su ano lo que le da la gana , de la misma manera que quien sube a una montaña o va en bicicleta por la carretera.

Si una mujer no tiene una familia numerosa , en nada se distingue de un travesti , de hecho la secta satánica que se ha impuesto les ha igualado porque es lo mismo ! han convertido a la hembra de la especie humana en una caricatura, en un rol en el acto de drogarse con el sexo. Un travesti simplemente se disfraza con estímulos supernormales que excitan la mente primitiva del animal humano.

Follar por follar no sirve para nada. Es algo muy evanescente que retrotrae la mente a un estado animal . Sin embargo suele provocar consecuencias muchas veces graves , como daños emocionales , económicos o enfermedades venéreas , además de una enorme pérdida de tiempo para conseguir algo que finalmente son 3 minutos que se olvidan al instante.

Si follar diese felicidad, las putas serían felices.

*La vida es como un péndulo que oscila entre dos extremos :

el sufrimiento
y el aburrimiento

O lo que es lo mismo :

el desear
y su satisfacción*

Mientras queremos algo , sufrimos por la carencia específica que aquello supone
cuando tal querer es satisfecho surge algo peor que el malestar : un aburrimiento que nos hace sentir el vacío de la voluntad desocupada .


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

> NEGRACIONISTA dijo:
> Esta idea te la he leído en casi todos tus post, y me parece algo extraña, por decir algo... si, según tu teoría, la forma del pene humano ha evolucionado así "para extraer el semen de los competidores" quiere decir que, durante milenios, la especie humana ha tenido que practicar de forma habitual el sexo grupal para que, de forma tan general, pueda darse esa adaptación evolutiva en todas las razas humanas.
> 
> Lo cual, choca frontalmente con las teorías "machoalfistas" y "machobetistas" de acceso restringido al coño.
> ...



*SÓLO IMPORTA EL COITO FECUNDADOR !*

Este concepto es fundamental para entender todo lo demás.
Ese momento extraordinario en el que un solo espermatozoide se funde con el óvulo , era un acontecimiento que ocurría una vez cada 3 o 4 años , ya que el resto del tiempo las hembras están embarazadas o amamantando a un bebé y eso inhibe la ovulación.
Tener sexo de forma estéril es igual de irrelevante que rascarse la espalda unos a otros o buscarse piojos, una forma de congeniar y calmar tensiones.

Las hembras de otras especies durante ese espacio de tiempo más o menos largo no admiten al macho y el macho no se ve atraído , puesto que no existen las feromonas que provocan el deseo en el macho. pero las hembras humanas evolucionaron para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo y de esa manera entretienen a los machos y consiguen que estos crean que son los padres de las crías y por lo tanto como los pájaros que llevan la comida al nido, hagan lo mismo.

*El celo en las hembras existe para que las crías nazcan en la estación del año más favorable para su alimentación y supervivencia.*

La hembra humana entra en celo 12 días después de la regla, pero recordemos que la regla en nuestras antepasadas era algo que sucedía cada 3 años. Las españolas están en celo todos los meses al no quedar embarazadas y eso es lo que les provoca su permanente ansia sexual que acaba desembocando en problemas mentales como histerismo o feminismo .

el macho humano activa la parte del cerebro del deseo sexual a través de la mirada. Ha desaparecido el componente olfativo y se ha educado a la mente para que se dispare la excitación a través de imágenes que supone que son provocativas o seductoras. Precisamente para evitar enloquecer a los hombres todo el tiempo, los musulmanes usan esas ropas flojas para que desaparezca la silueta de la hembra, que no se vea el escote ,ni el pelo ni la cara. Los talibanes han ido un paso más tapando incluso los ojos, pues suponen que la mirada era suficientemente seductora.

Nada tiene que ver la vinculación amorosa ( la que podemos tener con las mascotas o nuestros familiares , incluso con los objetos ) con el acto sexual fecundador.

Una hembra puede tener sexo estéril con el mismo macho durante 3 años , pero cuando notaba que era el momento real de la ovulación buscaba al macho alfa para ser fecundada . En las tribus era imposible vigilar a la hembra todo el tiempo ! estaba la noche y además detrás de un arbusto en 3 minutos se soluciona el asunto .


En cualquier caso puedes ver el mismo fenómeno en las llamadas putas. Son mujeres normales ( no son locas ni extraterrestres ni otra especie ) que copulan con cualquiera a cambio de una módica cantidad de dinero , que en el pasado eran recursos y protección.
Los machos no pelean entre sí por copular con esa hembra, esperan el turno porque saben que les tocará más pronto que tarde y si no es esa , es otra.

el sexo en nuestros antepasados primitivos durante decenas de miles de años, era algo más común que comer, que sí que era más difícil encontrar comida que encontrar un coño disponible.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

ONÁN , ONANISMO .

No se equivoca la biblia al llamar masturbación al coitus interruptus .

Lo mismo es frotarse contra la vagina que contra la boca, los pechos, las ingles o lo sobacos.
Es el uso del cuerpo de otra persona para masturbarse.

En relación a la anatomía. Somos así por ser primates que descendemos de los peces, que solo tienen un agujero que sirve para todo . ( los peces descienden de los gusanos y los gusanos de las bacterias que son quienes inventaron el sexo )


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

RDMS dijo:


> @ATARAXIO Recuerdame lo de que el sexo fecundador es a 4 patas porque encajan los órganos sexuales reproductivos.
> Sublime



nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas , compiten con otros machos con la fuerza de sus puños. No necesitan sacar el semen del anterior porque nadie se atreve a aparearse con las hembras del macho alfa. 
Por eso tiene un pene de 3 cm en erección ( de hecho no se le ve en reposo ) y acaba en unos segundos. 

La vagina de la gorila al no tener que parir bebés tan cabezones como los humanos es mucho más pequeña.
La enorme diferencia entre el gorila macho y la hembra indica que son polígamos. Es decir que un macho especialmente fuerte y poderoso se queda con todas las hembras mientras los demás se quedan sin nada. 
En los humanos también se presenta un gran dimorfismo sexual que indica lo mismo. 
La gente cree que somos una especie monógama pero es falso. Las hembras recompensaban con sexo estéril a los machos que las atendían, pero tenían el coito fecundador con el macho alfa. 

La especie humana al evolucionar para caminar sobre dos patas, la pelvis de la hembra complicó mucho el proceso del parto y la vagina se deformó alejándose mucho el útero de la entrada y el clítoris ( que tienen todas las hembras de todos los mamíferos incluidas las ratas ) pues el clítoris que suele estar debajo de la vagina , al girar esta para delante se quedó ahí arriba totalmente fuera de sitio . 

Por eso las humanas están tan despistadas con el dichoso clítoris , que creen que lo ha puesto ahí la naturaleza para tocarlo con los dedos y realmente es una deformación de la evolución.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

> RDMS dijo:
> Ok pero enseñame la foto esa que el sexo a 4 patas encajan todos los órganos y ese sirve más para la concepción



esta es una resonancia magnética de un coito humano frente a frente.
como ves son como piezas de un puzle mal colocadas.
Al estar frente a frente la salida de la uretra tropieza con la pared vaginal, cavidad llena de ácidos que matan al semen enseguida. Además el pene se ve torcido, forzado.

Ahora gíralos y pon al hombre detrás , verás que todo encaja en su sitio.
como un continuo la salida de la uretra se encaja con la entrada del útero , y esa es la finalidad del coito humano .

Es decir, el fin de fiesta después de hacer la limpieza del semen del anterior.


----------



## forestal92 (9 Sep 2022)

Los africanos no se cortan un pelo. Siempre sin condón y a darse el gustazo ya sea en África o aquí.

Si preñas 10 mujeres no hace falta que cries a los niños para estadísticamente sobrepasar a los machos beta en descendencia. Y encima seguro que algun crío tuyo acaba criado por beta.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (9 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> han hecho creer a los occidentales que la razón para emparejarse es follar ( una droga como cualquier otra ) en vez de construir hogares, familias numerosas como las de nuestros abuelos y antepasados, como sigue habiendo en el mundo libre.
> 
> ¿ eres consciente que en muchos matrimonios el hombre emigraba o era militar y embarcaba , o era jornalero... y no por eso dudaba de la fidelidad de la mujer ?
> 
> ...



Un matrimonio sin sexo no funciona. Sino hay presencia varonil en casa, no hay sexo, sino hay sexo el matrimonio se va a la puta. Es fundamental esa conexión que se produce cuando haces el amor con tu mujer. Si solo fuese procreación no tendrías receptores nerviosos en los órganos sexuales que produzcan placer, sin esos receptores sería algo mecánico sin recompensa (placer)


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Un matrimonio sin sexo no funciona. Sino hay presencia varonil en casa, no hay sexo, sino hay sexo el matrimonio se va a la puta. Es fundamental esa conexión que se produce cuando haces el amor con tu mujer. Si solo fuese procreación no tendrías receptores nerviosos en los órganos sexuales que produzcan placer, sin esos receptores sería algo mecánico sin recompensa (placer)



quizás no has tenido interés en leer los diferentes post que hablo sobre el placer y el deseo sexual

Empezando que el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los óvulos y la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua. Por lo tanto el placer no es una sensación táctil sino un shock eléctrico en el cerebro ya que los peces no tienen ni pene ni vagina.

En cualquier caso, todos los animales , incluso los insectos, sienten placer , que es la recompensa para hacer un repugnante acto que si no estuviésemos drogados no lo haríamos. 

Para que lo entiendas mejor, si no eres capaz de tener relaciones sexuales con un señor o con una señora mayor y fea ... no es el acto sexual sino una especie de hipnosis que retrotrae a los individuos a un comportamiento animal para un acto fisiológico.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (9 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> quizás no has tenido interés en leer los diferentes post que hablo sobre el placer y el deseo sexual
> 
> Empezando que el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los óvulos y la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua. Por lo tanto el placer no es una sensación táctil sino un shock eléctrico en el cerebro ya que los peces no tienen ni pene ni vagina.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajaja, no me quiero ni imaginar con que adefesios habrás follado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Jajajajajaja, no me quiero ni imaginar con que adefesios habrás follado.



veo que no lo entiendes . concéntrate. Es posible que sean conceptos nuevos y difíciles de asimilar. 

tu deseo sexual es el mismo que el de un perro en celo o cualquier otro animal . Tu mente entra en un estado de hipnosis que deja de ser racional para inducirte a hacer un acto que si no fuese así no lo harías. 

Para que lo entiendas , te repito, es que desprovisto de esa bioquímica que te provoca el deseo, no copularías con una mujer vieja y fea o un hombre ( a no ser que seas gay , claro ) 

Siendo el mismo acto la penetración anal, tú no lo deseas y otros sí . ¿ lo entiendes ?

No es el acto sino la forma en la que tu mente lo interpreta


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2022)

Somos la única especie de humanos, porque las demás se mataban los machos por conseguir a las hembras. La nuestra lucha en el interior de las vaginas

Si tu pareja , de pronto , copula vigorosamente contigo, es porque te ha sido infiel. Su instinto le apresura a que extraigas el semen del anterior .

Videos de COERCIÓN SEXUAL entre animales . El antagonismo sexual entre machos y hembras es tan generalizado que se ha comparado con una “carrera armam


EL ZOO HUMANO ( Desmond Morris ) mítico documental , donde relata el proceso de atrofiamiento de nuestra sociedad incapaz de detectar al enemigo real

LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, el cortisol, que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas ..

LA TENSIÓN DE LA FIDELIDAD : El coito, el orgasmo, el placer, la felicidad ... el origen biológico y etológico de todo eso y el fracaso de las parejas

En España hay 23.007.862 hombres y 23.926.770 mujeres . Vivimos en una sociedad de ROTACIÓN SEXUAL e intercambios de pareja al destruir a la familia

Secuencian el genoma de bosquimanos y bantúes . hay más diferencias genéticas entre dos bosquimanos cualesquiera que entre un europeo y un asiático

SEXO NASAL : Algunos delfines insertan su pene en el espiráculo de otro macho.

DOCUMENTAL│BELLEZA Y PROPORCIÓN ÁUREA (EL ROSTRO HUMANO). En la armonía de los rasgos de la cara podemos apreciar la buena genética física y mental .

El patrón de comportamiento de las divorciadas cuarentonas, corresponde a la 1ª de las 4 mujeres que tenían nuestros antepasados a lo largo de su vida

El sexo compulsivo es una enfermedad mental para la OMS

“Humanos y chimpancés somos casi la misma criatura” .Entrevista al primatólogo Tetsuro Matsuzawa que está estos días en España
"El orgasmo no es un complot de Occidente": Islam y sexo, una relación de amor y odio. Artículo EL CONFIDENCIAL

El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...aza-las-chinas-poco-las-negras-mucho.1298144/

Los babuinos intimidan sexualmente a las hembras para controlarlas. Y las golpean para hacerlas abortar, si saben que el hijo no es suyo.

Las babosas marinas, que son hermafroditas, luchan por ser el macho durante el apareamiento traumático, con el fin de ser el que fecunde a más babosas


Las mujeres buscan el doble de veces vídeos porno de sexo forzado o humillante que los hombres

PREMASTICACIÓN : Precursor beso de lengua. Es un ritual instintivo en el que la lengua representa el bolo alimenticio premasticado de la madre al bebé

A los 9 meses de iniciar un ciclo reproductivo, si no hay embarazo real se producirá un parto psicológico que trastornará la mente de la mujer .

La vida son ciclos reproductivos programados, si no estás dispuesto a terminarlo, no lo empieces o te castigará la madre naturaleza. wikipedia .

Qué es la vida , que somos, que es la fecundación y el orgasmo del macho y de la hembra . (last universal common ancestor) LUCA

NO PUEDES EVITAR SER DROGADICTO, pero puedes elegir con qué drogarte. Elige bien, pues eso determinará tu destino.

Chimpancés machos adolescentes todavía necesitan sus mamás



la poligamia está permitida en España.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...mas-feliz-del-mundo-revela-su-secreto.961558/

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...italista-la-vida-como-centro-de-todo.1238702/


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Por supuesto que la boca es un organo sexual... de un organismo integralmente sexual.
> Es una parte sexual de un todo sexual.




La boca es el agujero de entrada del tracto digestivo
el ano es el agujero de salida . 

Es tan parafílico y absurdo usar esos orificios como pseudovaginas como usar el agujero de la nariz o el de las orejas. 
No se hace porque son demasiado pequeños, pero de ser grandes como los de las vacas, seguro que tendríamos a los LGTBN( de nariz ) 












El semen es inmunosupresor . Al eyacular en el recto, el viroma es absorbido como si fuese un supositorio y los macrófagos hacen el resto .


Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo que no sean los testículos. El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Por supuesto que la boca es un organo sexual... de un organismo integralmente sexual.
> Es una parte sexual de un todo sexual.



Gay es un hombre capaz de hacer cualquier cosa con su pene, excepto introducirlo en una vagina

Lesbiana es una mujer que le tiene miedo a los penes y los ve como puñales que la pueden dañar 

mujer heterosexual es la hembra de la especie humana y por lo tanto madre de los hijos . Existimos gracias a nuestras antepasadas que tuvieron y criaron a sus hijos en vez de abortarlos

hombre heterosexual y es un poco más difícil de definir puesto que a diferencia de las hembras , que existen para ser madres, los machos existen para competir entre sí y que sea el mejor el que finalmente fecunde a las hembras. De los machos depende la evolución de la especie .

En cualquier caso , un macho heterosexual es esto :


----------



## aventurero artritico (12 Sep 2022)

Las contracciones de la vagina durante el orgasmo es para que la admisión del semen sea mejor....


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Las contracciones de la vagina durante el orgasmo es para que la admisión del semen sea mejor....



siempre y cuando haya orgasmo


----------

